# Youtube Being Censored, We Can't Question the Government on Youtube



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

_Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 28, 2018)

Obama just told them to crack down on non-government approved news and stories.  I guess they listened


----------



## MindWars (Feb 28, 2018)

It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Death Angel (Feb 28, 2018)

YouTube IS Google.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 28, 2018)

MindWars said:


> It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.


The Left hates ALL of the Bill of Rights


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> YouTube IS Google.


_I just use Epic Privacy Browser's built-in search engine at this point. Google's search is less reliable, anyway, and I don't want to support them... it's just a drop in the bucket, though._


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube IS Google.
> ...


Never heard of it, but "googled" it.  I tried to find it for my Android phone. Firefox seems to have their own phone version. I will switch from Chrome to one of them.


----------



## Nia88 (Feb 28, 2018)

YouTube is a private organization. They can do as they like. Just like Infowars is allowed to spread their looney conspiracy theories. YouTube is allowed to block hoaxes that promote negativity.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 28, 2018)

YouTube....good for music is about it


----------



## Pogo (Feb 28, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama just told them to crack down on non-government approved news and stories.  I guess they listened



Nah --- he's got a magic button on his teleprompter that flushes any video he wants to flush.

It's a special software from Kenya called "Adobe Flush".


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 28, 2018)

"So this is how the Republic dies....at the sound of thunderous applause".


----------



## Pogo (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._





MindWars said:


> It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.



aaaaaand enter the fake news-pologists.  No doubt dizzy from all the 180s they have to spin depending on whose fake news it is.  Fake news bad.  No, fake news good.  No, fake news bad.  Etc etc ad nauseum and having it both ways: Priceless.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> YouTube....good for music is about it



That, and old episodes of What's My Line.  Beyond that, credibility meets gullibility.   And the latter always wins.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Epic Privacy Browser, a secure chromium-based web browser that protects your privacy and browsing history | a free VPN privacy browser
_I think this is where I got it. When browsing the forum, I suggest turning the Proxy off._


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 28, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.
> ...




The right has Cooties.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 28, 2018)

The Right remains committed to it's policy of Doing Nothing....while the Progressive agenda is forced forward by any means necessary.
This is a losing proposition for anyone concerned about the Constitution and their liberty.
By the time the right wing in Venezuela realized that what they thought impossible was actually occurring, it was too late to stop it.
_All that is required for evil men to prevail is for good men to do nothing._


Pumpkin Row said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube IS Google.
> ...



At least you're DOING "something".
More than can be said for most.   Bravo!

I use DuckDuckGo as much as possible although the Left pretty much owns the entertainment industry, the broadcast media, social media, the education system and the US labor systems (Unions).

Yet they still complain the Right has too much influence & control.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 28, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> "So this is how the Republic dies....at the sound of thunderous applause".



It dies.....because we did "nothing"


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._



no surprise in the least,people are so brainwashed that they live in a free country when it is actually t=one of the very most oppressed countries in the world,a facist dictatership that hates free speech.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._
> ...


_Your lack of self-awareness makes this post actually funny. 

I never said Fake News was good or bad. I think anyone should be able to publish any story they like. It's up to the people to actually verify the claims... or in your case instantly believe every story that fits their narrative. Of course, YouTube is privately owned, and if they want to lose users, it's entirely up to them. It'll only damage their reputation further._


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 28, 2018)

YouTube has determined that America has too many idiots who watch fake shit, share it and then vote using
the fake info as a basis. They don't like being partly to blame for why we have a moron as president. I don't blame them.


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama just told them to crack down on non-government approved news and stories.  I guess they listened



what authority does President Obama have over youtube now, my little loony conspiracy freak?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> YouTube is a private organization. They can do as they like. Just like Infowars is allowed to spread their looney conspiracy theories. YouTube is allowed to block hoaxes that promote negativity.


_My argument is not, and never has been, that they aren't allowed to do this. YouTube is privately owned, thus they are perfectly free to chase away their own users._

_I hope you didn't work too hard building up that strawman._


----------



## bodecea (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._


Is Youtube a government agency?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 28, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.
> ...


Is Youtube a government agency?


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 28, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> YouTube IS Google.



And Google controls more than 90% of the world's current "search" market.
People are worried about the influence of Main Stream Media ... When more of what anyone gets comes through one filter.

.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

MindWars said:


> It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.


It's a private company that has no motivation to give you federal rights...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



talking to yourself again?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube IS Google.
> ...


As long as I can get unlimited memes I'm happy..


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


_I'm homeschooled, 16 is hardly a baby(And if you baby your kids at 16... well that's your conoe to paddle.), and I don't see how announcing changes in Youtube's terms of service is trolling. _

_Maybe I should hop into people's threads and derail them with ad hominems instead, just like mature adults, such as yourself, seem to deem appropriate._


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > "So this is how the Republic dies....at the sound of thunderous applause".
> ...



it dies because you're too fucking stupid to know how to apply the 1st correctly


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



She's home schooled and you should probably get back on topic

YouTube is free to do as they please, just like an individual is free to make the choice not to use  them


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



a little touchy there sillyirishlass.... you might want to calm yourself. 

baby troll isn't well-schooled and shouldn't be trafficking in conspiracy insanity.

yes, youtube can do what it wants.

so why is the baby troll so offended that they chose not to air things that are patently false posted by Russian trolls?

some reason you feel the need to defend baby troll?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Might want to have your homeschool teacher refresh you on the Bill of Rights then.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 28, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Should they be censoring free speech in favor of the left? They are, what's your doublewide opinion of that?

Absolutely they are free to do so as a private entity. 

However, should they be allowed to put cookies into everybody's browser?

Yahoo doesn't have that power.


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



telling you you're posting conspiracy garbage isn't derailing your thread, baby troll...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

What makes you idiots think that YouTube must give you unfettered freedom of speech?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Lose the baby troll shit, fake lawyer. I don't see her as offended at all. It's just MORE shit you're making up. 

The problem with censoring is when does it stop? Twitter has already been busted for censorship, nothing to do with fake news they used it as an excuse and got caught


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



does the first amendment allow you to use youtube's platform to spread Russian propaganda?

don't think to hard about it. the answer is no.


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



you're foaming at the mouth again. maybe someday you'll even post something that isn't a lie.

sillyirishlass.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._


It's a private entity they can do as they see fit....There are other platforms to orate your grievances...


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2018)

so many triggered con snowflakes

i thought they were made of sterner stuff


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


_Their terms of service FACTUALLY changed, they made an announcement regarding it. Is your argument that Youtube is lying about changing their terms of service?_

_I'd ALSO like to point out that not one single part of your post addresses the topic. You called me a baby, then said I should probably be in school. Of course, giving you the benefit of the doubt, I highlighted your post to see if there's an invisible part that actually addresses the topic at hand... surprisingly, it doesn't. So, no, you did not tell me that I'm posting a conspiracy theory, and if you had, it would be demonstrably false. _


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



What was the lie she posted, shilly jilly the fake lawyer?


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Home schooled? I guess that explains it. 
Youtube is free to do what they please, and the OP concocting some tinfoil hat conspiracy theory, and trying to claim there is some nefarious action involved is funny.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 28, 2018)

They are simply trying to weed out fake news from Russian bots and trolls .. You know, Pizzagate and shit like that.

Good job YouTube!


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



I addressed your post. I said it was conspiracy lunacy.

I don't address conspiracy theories beyond that. if it makes you sad, you can stop responding to me.

and I didn't call you a baby. I called you a baby troll. would you prefer I call you a troll in training?


----------



## mdk (Feb 28, 2018)

An attack on free speech!? Fricken drama queens.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._
> ...


_I'd like you to do me a favor and highlight the part of my post in which I stated they aren't allowed, or shouldn't be allowed, to censor people as they see fit._

_The point of this thread is to highlight a change in a major platform's ToS, and trigger discussion regarding the topic. _


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 28, 2018)

Google is YouTube. Android is Google. They have a large marketshare. Google is also making people dependent on their devices, I don't see this ending well. You can't even sign out of Google once you sign in on one of the phones with their OS. Absolutely they are manipulating quite a bit. The info you see and hear, for one thing.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.
> ...



Only when those Rights make THEM uncomfortable. They're "opportunists" when it comes to Freedom and Liberty.  Not to be trusted DETERMINING what is fake or offensive. Especially NOT the most powerful content company in the world.. 

Use Bing. It's improved. Don't use Chrome or buy Android tablets. Hit back...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 28, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



For someone that is home schooled she sure has you loons in a snit LOL

She never posted a conspiracy theory at all. She put forth a valid argument YouTube can decide what constitutes a "hoax"...and they can


----------



## DrLove (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 28, 2018)

Notice in every thread how the Far Left fanatics ridicule the Right making fun of the rule of  law and at every turn, blaming the Right for EXACTLY the wrongs it blatantly commits.
This is not the Left's fault entirely.
They have been TOLERATED and APPEASED to the point they realize there really is no true opposition.   Only a lot of complaining.
History repeating itself.
The ONLY thing they need to do now to completely overrun this nation is get guns out of citizens hands.

That's EXACTLY why you see the media making unprecedented demands for gun control over school shootings.
I'm telling you folks....we are closer to the end than you think.   Just an election or two away.  Please don't fool yourself into an imaginary comfort zone.

What is needed urgently by the Right is for an outspoken, highly credible  NON-POLITICAL leader to emerge and organize the Right into a movement against Fascism.
An energized national movement against radical leftism & Fascism.  Millions in the streets.    No more tolerance for anti-Americanism and lawlessness.

No doubt....the Left will pounce on ANY such notion citing Hitler etc.    They know exactly how to manipulate and scare the Right into submission and obedience.

I'll be crucified by the Left for having the audacity to want to preserve the Republic and Rule of Law in... 3.....2.....1......


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

del said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



WTF does that mean?  This wouldn't be a 1st Am. deal if Google wasn't the largest content pool in the world. It's a bit MORE serious than govt infringement of your rights.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Cute tangent, but this isn't about "the left".  It's apparently about YouTube's TOS and the amazing revelation that, per thread title "we can't criticize the government" on it.  Which immediately means a whole lot of stuff I and countless others have watched on YouTube musta been halluciminations.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Yahoo search for images and memes suck though...


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 28, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Notice in every thread how the Far Left fanatics ridicule the Right making fun of the rule of  law and at every turn, blaming the Right for EXACTLY the wrongs it blatantly commits.
> This is not the Left's fault entirely.
> They have been TOLERATED and APPEASED to the point they realize there really is no true opposition.   Only a lot of complaining.
> History repeating itself.
> ...



You are mistaken. We are making fun of crazy right wingers. They are the ones who think their wishes should be the law, no matter what the law actually says.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Notice in every thread how the Far Left fanatics ridicule the Right making fun of the rule of  law and at every turn, blaming the Right for EXACTLY the wrongs it blatantly commits.
> This is not the Left's fault entirely.
> They have been TOLERATED and APPEASED to the point they realize there really is no true opposition.   Only a lot of complaining.
> History repeating itself.
> ...


What rule of law?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


_So, if your original post addressed the topic at hand, why was it deleted? Surely if it wasn't off-topic trolling, it would still be in the thread. _

_However, I'll give you a chance:_
_




_
_Please, highlight the part of this post that addresses the OP. _

_So, what you're saying is that you don't actually debunk anything you disagree with, you just say it's fake, then run off. That sounds underwhelming as a debate tactic, must be why I, and everyone other poster who chooses to deliver actual content to the forum, choose not to employ said tactic._

_Oh, please forgive me for misunderstanding your ad hominum, I'm sure there's a world of difference between the two, and one delivers FAR more content to your post._


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._


Youtube is a private business- they can censor anything that they want. 

If you don't agree with their terms and conditions- start your own website.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

MindWars said:


> It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.



Why are you against the free speech of Youtube?

Why are you against capitalism?

Why are you against a business determining how it will run its business?


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.
> ...



The Right clearly has no idea what the Bill of Rights says.

(hint: the Bill of Rights doesn't say that a business can't have its own terms and conditions)


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> What rule of law?



Exactly


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Actually doing this might save what meager reputation Youtube has.

Right now Youtube is the darling of the hoaxters and conspiracy theorists- essentially anytime anyone posts a link on Youtube to support whatever looney claim that they are making, you know its a bogus claim.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 28, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> You are mistaken. We are making fun of crazy right wingers. They are the ones who think their wishes should be the law, no matter what the law actually says.



Aren't ALL right wingers "crazy" in your opinion?
ALL except for maybe John McCain and those supposedly on the Right but clearly in support of Progressive policies (or at least anti-Trump policies)


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Of COURSE --- it's about the left.  Google was by FAR the LARGEST constant visitor presence at the WH during the Obama Admin. They are Silicon Valley speech suppressing leftists. 

Google workers met had 427 meetings at White House over Obama presidency | Daily Mail Online

Google Makes Most of Close Ties to White House


----------



## Pogo (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Obviously, since you've taken great leaps to connect said fake news with "if they want to lose users" and "damage their reputation" you DO think it's bad.  You just articulated your own value judgment --- did you really think that wasn't obvious?  And not to even mention your title that imagines a world where "we can't criticize the government".  With no justification whatsoever.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Tie THAT to Obama rant this week trying to revive interest in media "fairness" and hitting on the VERY FEW "non-leftist dominated" sources of news and opinion..   What do lobbyists do??? They LOBBY to HURT their competition.. They USE the power of govt to gain ADVANTAGE over their competitors...

THAT'S the 430 visits to the WH.  Didn't even have to go thru Congress or the minions of morons in the Agencies.  RIGHT ---- to the top....


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 28, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > You are mistaken. We are making fun of crazy right wingers. They are the ones who think their wishes should be the law, no matter what the law actually says.
> ...



Sadly, I'm beginning to think almost all of them are. I miss the old GOP back when they had integrity and honor.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


_People choose who they want to watch, having videos people disagree with doesn't force them to watch said videos. All getting rid of those videos does is reduce the amount of content and viewers Youtube has._


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> The Right clearly has no idea what the Bill of Rights says.
> (hint: the Bill of Rights doesn't say that a business can't have its own terms and conditions)



You miss the point.
Most on the right would probably support a business's right to conduct it's business as it sees fit within the boundaries of the law.

The problem is that the Left controls nearly ALL the media and social media and is weaponizing it against fundamental right wing ideals.

The Right has the right to be concerned....and should be.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



That doesn't make Google "the left".  It makes a good Association Fallacy.  And again, this thread is (apparently) simply about YouTube's terms of service --- which is not even related to politics.

Besides which, if you think Barack O'bama is "the left" you're in need of a road map.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube is a private organization. They can do as they like. Just like Infowars is allowed to spread their looney conspiracy theories. YouTube is allowed to block hoaxes that promote negativity.
> ...


Having nothing to do with your ability to question the government. 

You consequently have no argument.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._
> ...


_I never said they couldn't. In fact, I already said something similar 2-3 times in this very thread. The point of this thread is to announce the change and spark discussion regarding it, not for me to argue that they can't or shouldn't be allowed to censor people._


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




Bing used to suck.. But in the past 2 years, it's GREATLY improved. INCLUDING image/meme searches. And WITHOUT the feeling that every returned search is being pushed on you because of your browsing history..


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 28, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Did you guys end your Firefox boycott?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 28, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...



Of course it does. If YouTube is taking down content it prevents any discourse on it, doesn't it? 

Or do I need to explain how that would work?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


How much commission are you making?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


_This change was sparked by the shooting in Florida, and the videos recently being removed are ones suggesting that the survivors are taking orders from the left and that the shooting the staged. Specifically the ones suggesting it was staged are questioning the government. _

_You stating I don't have an argument doesn't mean I don't have one. You only wish I didn't._


----------



## bodecea (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Beats having the NRA being the LARGEST constant visitor.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


One of the worst browsers next to MSN....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 28, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> "So this is how the Republic dies....at the sound of thunderous applause".


No, this is how conservatives exhibit their ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Of COURSE --- it's about politics. Because the material being CUT is stuff that makes the LEFT uncomfortable. 

Go find me GAY activists or Trump critics that are complaining about Google censorship..  If you DO --- I'll STFU..


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._



No, it’s getting more difficult for conspiracy theory liars to post their lies and distortions on YouTube. 

High time that those engaging in political discussion got called for their lies.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


It was also due to a YouTube star that made a video by a guy that committed suicide..


----------



## Pogo (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Again --- you already _did _make that argument.  That ship sailed.  That bell rang.  That horse left the barn.  Then it got on a ship and sailed with a rung bell.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 28, 2018)

So who deicde


Dragonlady said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._
> ...




Who decides what is a lie or distortion? YouTube?


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Never thought I'd be hawking Microsoft. But it's like the duopoly sucky choices you get on a Dem/Rep controlled ballot..  It's like folks who have given up on political principles and integrity and just "hold their nose and vote for tthe lessor evil"...


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It's so much easier to go to the top now. Just rent a suit at one of Trump's resorts, and get an off the record meeting with the president. Isn't that more convenient?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


I'll miss your big mouth...


YouTube has sought to clarify its filtering policy after video bloggers in the LGBT community complained that their videos were being unfairly blocked.
YouTube addresses complaints of LGBTQ censoring


----------



## MindWars (Feb 28, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> YouTube is a private organization. They can do as they like. Just like Infowars is allowed to spread their looney conspiracy theories. YouTube is allowed to block hoaxes that promote negativity.



That's the bs lie you've been indoctrinated too.

Perfect example if the site chooses who can or can't say something that is CONTROLLING YOUR SPEECH

USMB lets people say a great deal of things ,  but their mods still censor ppl's post based on their own PERSONAL FEELINGS about something being a gawd dam conspiracy or not when tech. it's not a conspiracy.......

In defense of USMB they let people say a hell of a lot more than many,  many sites will allow.  They do allow a great deal of freedom on here,  someone has to get pretty nasty before they perm. ban someone.

People on youtube are getting censored for shit they shouldn't while others are allowed to post whatever .........

Either ban " EVERYBODY's BS" . or don't ban  people stuff at all...

It is really sad when people are so low on the totem pole they can't take what infowars says and use gawd google to look up whatever i he said or is saying. 

Because ppl use infowars as the biggest fkn denial cop out you can't even imagine how pathetically stupid that makes you people look  WHEN YOU  CAN TAKE ANYTHING HE POST" GOOGLE IT AND FIND IT ELSE WHERE........ 

The mentality levels of indoctrinated bs is incredible.     WTF difference does it make when Infowars post exactly what TILLY POST and she post what she post from another source.

Half this information comes from infowars and off shoots post off infowars information,   infowars often gets their information from the very gawd dam source you leftist dumb fks read to begin with..

*Here's a site " LETS DENY IT ALL "  because it doesn't fit your source approval...





Is this any less true because it doesn't fit your source approval........











INFOWARS DECODES INFORMATION THAT MANY DUMBASSES CAN'T SEE THROUGH..... WHY IN THE HELL DO YOU THINK HE IS UNDER ATTACK ,  BECAUSE PEOPLE ARE SEEING WHAT TRUTH HE IS SPEAKING AND FIND THE INFORMATION  THEMSELVES IF THEY DON'T BELIEVE IT ETC...*


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


I'm getting to the point that I just want to drop out completely...


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


_It's not a giant leap. Naturally, if they are censoring people, those they censor and those that want to see the censored content will have a lower opinion of the platform and those censoring the platform, and would likely go elsewhere. In other words, their reputation would be damaged among those people, and they'd be losing those viewers. _

_It's completely justified. The videos being censored are discussing the Florida shooting, suggesting that the survivors are being led by the leftists on their crusade to disarm America, and some of those in the government may have staged the shooting. Most of the channels getting strikes and being banned are Anarcho-Capitalist channels, which question the government with nearly every video they make._


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

In reality, my exposure to Google is much larger than most. Because my electronic product design biz has suffered thru a NUMBER of Android developments for our customers. Experience with Google micromanaging their development tools and developers convinced me to tell everyone here we're not doing Android ANYTHING ever again.  They'd change the rules and tools MONTHLY..  Not giving a damn about developers on their platforms.  

THEN -- there's the matter of website advertising. Reason for a LOT of USMB "free speech" restraint is because of Google MONITORING the "quality" of this site and all others that Google serves ads to... They have 80% of the web by the "short and curlies"... 

While THEY index porn, violence, and all KINDS of offensive material -- they DENY the rights of ad clients...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Ah, so this is about all the Denialist wacknuts who want to dehumanize school shooting victims -- and their grieving parents --- by calling them "actors" ---- is it?

As I said at the beginning..... fake news good when it goes your way, fake news bad when it doesn't.  Having it both ways: Priceless.

Know what I call said dehumanizing wacknuts?  Exactly what they are --- TRAITORS.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


As if on cue: an example of rightwing stupidity.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._
> ...



That's a dangerously low bar since the NYTimes, the WashPo, CNN and the networks are doing MOST of the fake news, lying and the lying by omission....

Why don't you ask the govt for help????  How about letting the Trump Admin decide to crack down down on the volume of "political lying"??  Would you sleep better?     

Sometimes I think leftists have lost all sense of self-preservation and would just prefer that the powerful and political make ALL their decisions for them..


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


_Those are some of the channels being hit, yes. Others are discussing their motivation for wanting to disarm law-abiding citizens. _

_I don't want anyone censored, so not really. You're just making that argument because those being silenced are those you disagree with. However, as I said, if Youtube doesn't think it needs the people making that content and the people who want to view that content, this is their decision to make, and they are fully within their rights to do so._

_I don't really care what you call them, it's unrelated to my argument._


----------



## Pogo (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> That's a dangerously low bar since the NYTimes, the WashPo, CNN and the networks are doing MOST of the lying and the lying by omission....



Link?


Yeah --- guess not.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


The topic is idiocy; you remain at liberty to question the government.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


And the rightwing ignorance and stupidity just keeps on coming...

What YouTube does or doesn't do has nothing to do with rights or liberty.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Hmmmm so you are complaining that Youtube made a business decision that it didn't want to be associated with a bunch of crazies attacking the victims and families of a shooting?

Like I said before- you can go start your own website for that. Or as pointed out before- Infowars and WND are always willing to play up any conspiracy theory against the government.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 28, 2018)

*The Dirty Democrats are unable endure freedom of speech. *


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> So who deicde
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> ...



Since it is their business- yes. 

If you don't like their business model- don't use it.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *The Dirty Democrats are unable endure freedom of speech. *


Dirty Republicans are unable to understand what freedom of speech is.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 28, 2018)

*Does this mean that Youtube will start censoring the crazy left wing Russian Collusion Conspiracy?*


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



You realize that Youtube has always censored its content. 

Always. 

You just object to Youtube now censoring loony content that you want them to post.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > That's a dangerously low bar since the NYTimes, the WashPo, CNN and the networks are doing MOST of the lying and the lying by omission....
> ...



All those media giants I mentioned have been doing Putin's work for him.  He only needs to enjoy the carnage. What ever happened to the Moscow hookers peeing on the bed? Or that "Intelligence Report" from 16 agencies about Trump's collusion with Russia? Or reporting Trump''s comments about having his campaign being spied on being a lie and "fact checking" it??   

Did you SLEEP thru that fucking nightmare???


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Does this mean that Youtube will start censoring the crazy left wing Russian Collusion Conspiracy?*


Why don't you ask Youtube?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 28, 2018)

*Censorship is nothing new. The Nazis did it. Stalin did it. Mao did it.
Orwell was trying to warn us about today's Democrats.*


----------



## Pogo (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Are we unclear on what the word "link" means?

You made a quantitative comparison, to wit: "the NYTimes, the WashPo, CNN and the networks are doing MOST of the lying and the lying by omission".  Where are your data?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


_That's your opinion. There are people who agree with those opinions and disagree with you. Regardless of whether you think they are crazy or not, that's a demographic, and having videos that those people make, and others want to see, just adds more consumers._

_I'm not complaining. Besides, there are other web sites already that are happy to take Youtube's customers._


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Of course not. Except for their MOTIVATION. Which IS political bias.. Go find me examples of abuse of speech from the left. Make you the same deal I made to Pogo.  

Then there's the issue of COLLUSION with favorable leftist politicians and leftist brokers to GET THEIR DOMINANCE in the 1st place..  Hence the 430 visits DIRECTLY to the WH during the Obama Admin. And Obama is STILL whining about throttling the "fake news"..  He did so this week.. 

THAT -- WOULD be a direct threat to rights and liberty wouldn't it? Using corporate/govt COLLUSION to make adjustments to the major broker of content in the world..


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Just beat you into the ground with it.. You need LINKS to anything I mentioned -- then you're too slow and stupid..


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


No, it's about a private website electing not to host rightwing misinformation,  fake news,  and lies.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


_I don't object to it. I pointed out that they're losing more viewers and content creators this way._

_The fact that they censored content already doesn't mean censoring it more won't lose them viewers and content creators. It also doesn't mean that this isn't news. In fact, your point here is completely meaningless._


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



There is a different between content rules and CENSORSHIP.. Content rules are NOT politically biased. CENSORSHIP usually is. 

Ask the IRS about discriminating against applicants because of "political speech"...


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Then we agree. Because you just copped to the political MOTIVE for all this..


----------



## MindWars (Feb 28, 2018)

Maybe sites like VIMEO will gain more attention now.  Hopefully they aren't as leftist as  google owned youtube losers are.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 28, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Censorship is nothing new. The Nazis did it. Stalin did it. Mao did it.
> Orwell was trying to warn us about today's Democrats.*



Funny thing about Orwell and 1984, in it he writes of using children and tragedies to promote an agenda. 

The man was a visionary LOL


----------



## dblack (Feb 28, 2018)

MindWars said:


> It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.


It has exactly nothing to do with free speech. A private company can't violate free speech.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Well lets talk about those shall we?

a)_ What ever happened to the Moscow hookers peeing on the bed?_
It was part of the Steele dossier that was presented to the government for review- should the news ignore that? Even Fox reported on that. Is there any evidence that the report is true? Not that we know of.
b) _Or that "Intelligence Report" from 16 agencies about Trump's collusion with Russia?_
Trump Misleads on Russian Meddling: Why 17 Intelligence Agencies Don’t Need to Agree
Actually the news reported that the intelligence agencies had concluded that Russia had tried to interfere in the election- and got the number of agencies wrong-  Trump of course has repeatedly claimed Russia didn't try to interfere. 
_WASHINGTON — President Trump said on Thursday that only “three or four” of the United States’ 17 intelligence agencies had concluded that Russia interfered in the presidential election — a statement that while technically accurate, is misleading and suggests widespread dissent among American intelligence agencies when none has emerged.

The “three or four” agencies referred to by Mr. Trump are the Central Intelligence Agency, the National Security Agency, the F.B.I. and the Office of the Director of National Intelligence, all of which determined that Russia interfered in the election. Their work was compiled into a report, and a declassified version was released on Jan. 6 by the director of national intelligence. It said that all four agencies had “high confidence” that Russian spies had tried to interfere in the election on the orders of President Vladimir V. Putin._

The reason the views of only those four intelligence agencies, not all 17, were included in the assessment is simple: They were the ones tracking and analyzing the Russian campaign. The rest were doing other work.

_c) Or reporting Trump''s comments about having his campaign being spied on being a lie and "fact checking" it
_
Once again- you are playing fast and furious with the facts. _Here are Trump's actual comments: 




_

There is absolutely no evidence that President Obama- or anyone else 'tapped' Trump's phones_-_ either during the election- or after the election. _

since the NYTimes, the WashPo, CNN and the networks are doing MOST of the lying and the lying by omission..
_
I will be glad to compare the record of the NY Times accuracy to that of Donald Trump tweets.  _T_rump has a record of lying- and lying by omission that is quite comprehensive. _
_


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



_noun_
noun: *censorship
1*.
the suppression or prohibition of any parts of books, films, news, etc. that are considered obscene, politically unacceptable, or a threat to security.

Youtube has always censored its content.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



And if Youtube loses more viewers than it gains- then the market will react. Or Youtube may gain more viewers once more of the trash is taken out.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



So you _have no_ such data.  Exactly.

See, this is what I just pointed out with what's called a rhetorical question.  One for which you have no answer.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


And your second paragraph includes examples of rightwing misinformation, fake news, and lies - such as the lie that 'the left' is seeking to 'disarm' America.

It's perfectly appropriate for YouTube to refuse to propagate those lies.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *Censorship is nothing new. The Nazis did it. Stalin did it. Mao did it.
> ...



And he foresaw the NSA Big Brother Domestic spying system as well didn't he?  We're hosed. The 2 parties are tanking my country and Dem/Rep partisans in the media/content biz are screwing with my ability to speak..


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 28, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I've already posted this to you once and as usual you ran away. Your fellow demoquacks created a bill banning over 200 rifles this week

Stop your lying and stop spreading your leftist propaganda


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


_Again, having more content doesn't chase off viewers. People can choose not to watch the content they disagree with. On the other hand, people can not bring back censored content. _


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



One of our twins just finished 1984....she was stunned


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I gave you an EXTENSIVE LIST of examples of fake news and useless conspiracies. They are all MORE then adequately documented. Even here on USMB.  Stop trolling me...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Actually no, you didn't.  You mentioned several stories-about-stories (well, not several but three).  And you gave no comparator data for the Alex Joneses, the Hateway Plunderers, the Russkie troll sites et al at all.  And that's what you'll need to make the assertion real.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


S548
_
^You can read one example of the bill here, recently proposed by politicians in New Jersey. Not to mention the left has jumped on every mass shooting, blaming the gun used and stating that they shouldn't have been able to get one. _


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Pow ...right in the kisser.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 28, 2018)

dblack said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.
> ...



What the....of course they can. WHat in the world made you think a private company can't violate free speech?


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Again- we have yet to see whether Youtube's decision to censor additional content based upon its accuracy will chase away viewers- or bring in more viewers. 

But in the meanwhile- there are plenty of sites on the internet that you can post any kind of fake news you want to.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



What can't you speak about on the internet? 

Specifically.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I just checked- you have posted 16 times in this thread- I saw no post with an 'extensive list of fake news and useless conspiracies'

Like I said before- I would be glad to compare the accuracy of the NY Times to Trump's tweets. 

The greatest purveyor of fake news within the United States is our President.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



So is Youtube preventing any video's that mention S548?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


_It's how business works. There are other options for the content creators they're censoring. In fact, the Liberty Network is already encouraging its members and viewers to move. Meanwhile, having less content doesn't bring in new viewers, they already could have ignored the content they don't like. _

_Of course, if you understood business and economics, you wouldn't be a Socialist. Surprisingly, when you upset your customers, they'll go elsewhere._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


_I was debunking his example of a lie. Leave it to you to miss the point entirely because back-reading confuses you._


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Actually, this is the full transcript of GPS co-founder Glenn Simpson's testimony to congress. There is a great deal of evidence that the dossier is true. They did not draw an ultimate conclusion as to the more lewd aspects because congress had questions as to sourcing, not as to veracity.

Read the full transcript of Fusion GPS co-founder's House intel panel testimony on the Trump dossier


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



She responded to Jones' outright lie. You struggle at keeping up as the convo switches gears.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Ask Google. They tell US at USMB what content we can't allow if we want their ad service. And it's CLEAR (if you read the OP) that they are acting against folks that don't follow THEIR political advocacy. Like I said theres a diff between content rules and CENSORSHIP based on political biases. 

IN FACT --- since Google is NOT "the media" or journal or political advocacy group, it's not THEIR SPEECH that's being restrained.  It's different because they are USING political advocacy to restrain the speech of others. 

At SOME POINT -- they should be required to register as a political advocacy organization or acted on as monopolizing the available marketplace of ideas..


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> In reality, my exposure to Google is much larger than most. Because my electronic product design biz has suffered thru a NUMBER of Android developments for our customers. Experience with Google micromanaging their development tools and developers convinced me to tell everyone here we're not doing Android ANYTHING ever again.  They'd change the rules and tools MONTHLY..  Not giving a damn about developers on their platforms.
> 
> THEN -- there's the matter of website advertising. Reason for a LOT of USMB "free speech" restraint is because of Google MONITORING the "quality" of this site and all others that Google serves ads to... They have 80% of the web by the "short and curlies"...
> 
> While THEY index porn, violence, and all KINDS of offensive material -- they DENY the rights of ad clients...


Slow down.

You are going WAY over the Democrat posters’ heads with this stuff.

The same retards who believe it is somehow illegal for Christian private companies to deny service to gays and have now forced the Christian companies to appeal to the Supreme Court now want to claim google is a private company that can do what it wants.

The same dipshits who claim to hate monopolies and claim to support anti-trust laws support the biggest monopolies in human history.

WAY over their heads.


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2018)

lol


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 28, 2018)

dblack said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.
> ...


The internet is a private tool used by the vast majority of the public(many of which are given access to it for free), so it has become a public service.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > In reality, my exposure to Google is much larger than most. Because my electronic product design biz has suffered thru a NUMBER of Android developments for our customers. Experience with Google micromanaging their development tools and developers convinced me to tell everyone here we're not doing Android ANYTHING ever again.  They'd change the rules and tools MONTHLY..  Not giving a damn about developers on their platforms.
> ...



Gays are a protected class.  Political views are more tricky..  There is this word CREED in STATE level anti-discrimination labor laws. Politics would qualify under some conditions..  So it's a distraction to look at this ONLY from a Federal law standpoint.

I'm not getting into the general partisan war.  It's not MY conflict. But the danger to Civil Liberties is there -- and that IS my battle. If Google becomes a monopoly oppressor to political expression --- there ARE remedies for that...


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Now that he's being sued and under oath in Britain -- the moron has changed his tune. He was passing stories to press CONFIRMING his OWN SHIT -- before the FBI stopped him.  And the media obediently did not mention the connection between that source and the AUTHOR of the total fiction. Then the FBI neglects to tell the FISA court the same important connection NOR the funding source by name and association..  

ONE FACT appears in there. That Page had business relations in Russia. Started out by opening a Merrill Lynch office in Moscow and then as a consultant on bringing energy cases to WTC for Russian energy companies. The rest -- is NOW - thanks to the complicit lying media --- fake news..


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Your loss -- it's there. Search for WashPo with my name on the post...    Fake news? Thy name is WashPo/CNN/NYTimes... AND their fucking "fact checkers"...


----------



## skye (Feb 28, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.
> ...





Exactly right!

That's why people need and Internet Bill of Rights.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



LOL- I can't figure out which part is more ignorant about your post. 

That I am a 'socialist'?
That I don't understand business and an economics?
Or that you do. 

Everything I have posted is in support of Youtube's capitalist decision to add additional censorship to its private property. 

Quoting myself

_And if Youtube loses more viewers than it gains- then the market will react. Or Youtube may gain more viewers once more of the trash is taken out
_
I admit that either could happen- you are so blinded by your partisanship to Konspiracy Kookiness that you presume you know what the net effect of Youtube's policy will be.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



LOL is that what you think you were doing?


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Still looking for the lie. 

*- such as the lie that 'the left' is seeking to 'disarm' America.*

_It's completely justified. The videos being censored are discussing the Florida shooting, suggesting that the survivors are being led by the leftists on their crusade to disarm America, and some of those in the government may have staged the shooting. Most of the channels getting strikes and being banned are Anarcho-Capitalist channels, which question the government with nearly every video they make._

So what does S548 say? Does S548 seek to 'disarm America'?

No. The bill as it says- would 'strengthen' a ban currently in place in New Jersey. It doesn't call for the banning of all hand guns or all shotguns or all semi-automatic weapons. 
_
This bill would strengthen the State’s current assault weapons ban by revising the definition of an assault weapon to include:   rifles with detachable magazines and one military style feature; semi-automatic shotguns with one military style feature; and semi-automatic pistols with one military style feature.      The current definition of an assault weapon sets forth a list of prohibited firearms and specifically includes any firearm that is “substantially identical” to any of the enumerated firearms.  Under State regulations, a semi-automatic firearm is to be considered substantially identical to an enumerated firearm if it meets certain criteria.  This bill codifies these regulations while expanding the number of firearms that would be considered assault weapons by adding criteria and reducing the number of criteria that must be met from two to one.
_
While I am certain you can find some person who claims to be on the 'left' who actually does want all guns banned- we can also find some person who claims to be on the right who actually thinks everyone should own machine guns.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



So you can't actually name a single thing you can't talk about on the internet. 

Not one single thing.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > In reality, my exposure to Google is much larger than most. Because my electronic product design biz has suffered thru a NUMBER of Android developments for our customers. Experience with Google micromanaging their development tools and developers convinced me to tell everyone here we're not doing Android ANYTHING ever again.  They'd change the rules and tools MONTHLY..  Not giving a damn about developers on their platforms.
> ...



Slow down.

You are going way over the head of Republican posters heads with this stuff.

The same retards who think that Christian private companies don't have to follow the law when it comes to gays now want to claim that Google and Youtube are violating "Free Speech" and shouldn't be able to censor their own content.....

The same dipshits who claim to be for business's being able to do as they please until of course....well they 'censor' their loony Konspiracy Klaims.

Way over their heads.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Hey I am no defender of Google- as a company. I think that Google does many, many things to stifle competition. 

I would be fine with the government looking at Google for possible anti-trust violations.

But that has little to do with Youtube's decision to censor content on the Internet.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



As I said at the time I checked you had posted 16 times in this thread- I saw no post with an 'extensive list of fake news and useless conspiracies'. Want to prove me wrong- show us the post number of the post in this thread with that 'extensive list'

Like I said before- I would be glad to compare the accuracy of the NY Times to Trump's tweets.

The greatest purveyor of fake news within the United States is our President


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Of course I can..  This OP names a couple. If we expand the topic to Twitter and Facebook, there's ALL KINDS of politically biased freezing, shadow banning, sanctioning of accounts goin on..  Aren't you paying attention to these free speech issues?  Or is it because they are NOT going after "your kind" of content yet??


----------



## Pogo (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



It's  NOT SOMEBODY ELSE'S CLAIM, Sparkles.  It's YOUR claim.  Ain't OUR job to go do YOUR homework.  Burden of proof, etc.

Once again --- you made an ass-sertion that you can't back up.  Therefore it's dismissed as empty.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 28, 2018)

dblack said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.
> ...



If you think so


----------



## MindWars (Feb 28, 2018)

Yeah bet it was a mistake.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


_All three statements are accurate. You're Socialist, you don't understand business or economics, and I do._

_While you are correct, if Youtube loses more viewers than it gains, the market will react, there's no possibility that they'll gain more viewers by ensuring they have less content and fewer creators. There's no benefit aside from silencing opinions they don't agree with on their own platform._


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



You're wasting effort on this one. 

YouTube can do as they please but it's obvious more than a few social sites are trying to control the narrative.


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._




It's a private company.

McDonalds doesn't allow screaming madmen either.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 28, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._
> ...



Idk about that I've seen some pretty unruly customers in McDonalds


----------



## dblack (Feb 28, 2018)

MindWars said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



I know so. The problem is the widespread lack of comprehension regarding freedom and rights. Someone refusing to accommodate you isn't violating your freedom. Freedom of speech means you can say whatever you want, but you can't force people to listen. And you can't force them to print your words. 

What's ironic is that this is exactly the same argument going on in the cake baking nonsense. The baker didn't violate the rights of the gay customers. He just declined to accommodate something he didn't approve of. That's all YouTube is doing.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 28, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._
> ...


It does. It also allows grooming gangs.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



_Of course I can._

Then why won't you? 

Name the thing you are prevented from talking about on the internet. 

Remember though- just because FB or Twitter or Youtube or USMB have policies restricting what you can post on their sites- doesn't mean you are prevented from posting on the internet. 

You can start your own web-page and post whatever you want. You can post most any crazy crap on Infowars or WND- as long as it is anti-left. 

So name the thing that cannot be named. 

Since you say you can.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> In reality, my exposure to Google is much larger than most. Because my electronic product design biz has suffered thru a NUMBER of Android developments for our customers. Experience with Google micromanaging their development tools and developers convinced me to tell everyone here we're not doing Android ANYTHING ever again.  They'd change the rules and tools MONTHLY..  Not giving a damn about developers on their platforms.
> 
> THEN -- there's the matter of website advertising. Reason for a LOT of USMB "free speech" restraint is because of Google MONITORING the "quality" of this site and all others that Google serves ads to... They have 80% of the web by the "short and curlies"...
> 
> While THEY index porn, violence, and all KINDS of offensive material -- they DENY the rights of ad clients...



So umm, what's the latest, best Android OS?


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Okay- prove all of those things.

Go for it. 

This should be interesting.

Because so far all you are doing is pulling crap out of your ass and calling it gold.


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> In reality, my exposure to Google is much larger than most. Because my electronic product design biz has suffered thru a NUMBER of Android developments for our customers. Experience with Google micromanaging their development tools and developers convinced me to tell everyone here we're not doing Android ANYTHING ever again.  They'd change the rules and tools MONTHLY..  Not giving a damn about developers on their platforms.
> 
> THEN -- there's the matter of website advertising. Reason for a LOT of USMB "free speech" restraint is because of Google MONITORING the "quality" of this site and all others that Google serves ads to... They have 80% of the web by the "short and curlies"...
> 
> While THEY index porn, violence, and all KINDS of offensive material -- they DENY the rights of ad clients...



you and usmb are free to not do business with them, just as they  are free to index whatever the fuck they want.

if you don't like the terms and conditions, don't do business with them- not exactly rocket surgery

or, you could whine about it and bewail the denial of nonexistent *rights* by a private business

your choice, snowflake


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *The Dirty Democrats are unable endure freedom of speech. *


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



in the cloud(s)


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



what part of business eludes you?


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



*documented on usmb* might be the funniest thing posted on the internet this month


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > That's a dangerously low bar since the NYTimes, the WashPo, CNN and the networks are doing MOST of the lying and the lying by omission....
> ...



LIST: 24 Pieces of MSM Fake News in 5 Days

Oh, there's more..

Journalists Who Were Caught Lying

35 things the media reported as FACTS that were later found to be total lies


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


_The last time I bothered replying to your economically illiterate ass was in a thread regarding FDR. You did not believe that his Socialist policies created and extended the Great Depression, in fact you seemed to support the vast majority of the policies he put in place. The only thing I recall you disagreeing with was his imprisonment of Japanese people based on their race. Supporting FDR's policies not only makes you a Socialist, but makes you economically illiterate. _


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> The last time I bothered replying to your economically illiterate ass was in a thread regarding FDR. You did not believe that his Socialist policies created and extended the Great Depression, in fact you seemed to support the vast majority of the policies he put in place. The only thing I recall you disagreeing with was his imprisonment of Japanese people based on their race. Supporting FDR's policies not only makes you a Socialist, but makes you economically illiterate


FDR gave us the endless Great Depression every bit as much as Obama turned a 6 month recession into the 8 year Great Recession.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._



Yep, a massive purge is going on and the number of channels I subscribe to are being dumped at an incredible rate. This started right after Trump was elected. First they started de-monetizing videos (even though they still sold advertisement on them) and now they are flat out censoring...especially channels that have brought up all the questions of the Florida shooting. Conservatives are having their channels deleted for "content" strikes as in three of them. They are going back in the history of those that posted before and looking for reasons to give them community strikes. Google is CIA and youtube is owned by Google. They are doing the same thing on FB and Twitter...conservative voices are being censored BIG time.

 I believe another mass casualty event is on the horizon. Houston and Dallas are two potential targets because they are "conservative". The deep state has to hit again while the iron is hot.


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> [
> FDR gave us the endless Great Depression every bit as much as Obama turned a 6 month recession into the 8 year Great Recession.



you're absolutely right.

just not in a good way


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



What's NOT funny is you dismissing my claim that the Russian Hookers Peeing on Trumps bed story as "fake news"... Or you insisting the "intel report" that contained it and was MARKETED AND PROMOTED by the Hillary/DNC/FBI/CIA/DIA cabal as NOT "fake news"..  Shows you're credibility for honesty and alertness to fraud is in the damn crapper.... 

This is why finding HONEST brokers to DETECT fake news is fucking difficult. And GOOGLE shouldn't be in the biz of being that honest broker.. 

And ---- you're trying to avoid those realities by personally attacking me for your gullibility and lack of candor..


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I did.. Did you READ the OP and watch the video?  You wouldn't be able to make the "not a shred of evidence" claim if you did.  OR -- if you've been following the reporting of obvious political bias at Twitter and Facebook.. 

Can't discuss with folks who are THAT ENTIRELY clueless to the context of this issue..


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > In reality, my exposure to Google is much larger than most. Because my electronic product design biz has suffered thru a NUMBER of Android developments for our customers. Experience with Google micromanaging their development tools and developers convinced me to tell everyone here we're not doing Android ANYTHING ever again.  They'd change the rules and tools MONTHLY..  Not giving a damn about developers on their platforms.
> ...



It's the one coming out tomorrow..  Always. Seems like these guy are purposely moving the goalposts to keep developers from having stable products. Would be like M-soft putting out 6 new Windows versions every year and REQUIRING you to rewrite code and change your tools..

We dropped any desire to put Android platforms in products sometime around "JellyBean"..


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 28, 2018)

If people use Twitter, at least use gab.ai also.

There are YouTube alternatives, but honestly, they aren't as good. Still, get used to and use the alternatives.

I routinely use Bing now, and prefer it for several reasons.

By giving conservative friendly sites your business, you help them grow while doing your part to reign these monopolies in.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

del said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > In reality, my exposure to Google is much larger than most. Because my electronic product design biz has suffered thru a NUMBER of Android developments for our customers. Experience with Google micromanaging their development tools and developers convinced me to tell everyone here we're not doing Android ANYTHING ever again.  They'd change the rules and tools MONTHLY..  Not giving a damn about developers on their platforms.
> ...



Not really.. NEW WRINKLE... Because the OWN the most popular browser,  NOW Google just announced that it will put in their own AD BLOCKERS into Chrome. Which MEANS -- THEY can go to war with OTHER ad providers and make certain that THEIR services never GET THRU Chrome.. 

I know you don't take much seriously.  But this is a hell of lot more complicated and serious than you make it out to be.. 

Google Chrome's Ad Blocker: Friend or Foe of Online Advertising?

Pretty soon, they WILL be the landlord of the internets.


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



i take the first pretty seriously and this has nothing to do with it.

it's a business decision- no more, no less

i see you've decided to whine about how unfair it all is

*shrug


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 28, 2018)

del said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



At least I'm not the one who's known for having his head in the sand.  You're an ostrich right??  

A GREAT business decision is based EXACTLY on the type of NEW info I just educated you with. It's NOT "whining".  It's intelligent analysis for MAKING that kind of decision of how to select any possible alternatives to services that Google is RAPIDLY making non-competitive..


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 28, 2018)

Youtube censors so-called conspiracy theory videos, but lets absolute filth like this stay up on their platform:


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Youtube censors so-called conspiracy theory videos, but lets absolute filth like this stay up on their platform:


What was filthy about it?


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> What was filthy about it?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > What was filthy about it?
> ...


Yeah, define filthy human behavior in the video....


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Hmm, the sexualization of children is the first one that comes to mind.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Youtube censors so-called conspiracy theory videos, but lets absolute filth like this stay up on their platform:





feel free to start your own platform, whiner.


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



no, i'm a human. my avatar is an emu.

wrong twice in one sentence, well done

you didn't educate me with anything, and yes, saying that youtube is censoring its videos against rw sources, as you claimed earlier, is whining.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 28, 2018)

_“YouTube strictly prohibits sexual content involving minors and we have multiple systems in place to take swift action on this content,” the company said in a statement. “We actively work with NCMEC and others in the industry to prevent child sexual abuse imagery from ever being uploaded to YouTube "_

YouTube videos of children


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 28, 2018)

Valerie said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Youtube censors so-called conspiracy theory videos, but lets absolute filth like this stay up on their platform:
> ...



Which is worse? Conspiracy theories or child porn?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


There is no sexualization in the video. Dressing in drag is done by males and females...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


No child porn is on YouTube...


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> There is no sexualization in the video. Dressing in drag is done by males and females...



The fact that you don't see anything wrong with that video is all I need to know about you.


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2018)

seems to me there's a lot of room between *not child porn* and nothing wrong

but that's just me


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > There is no sexualization in the video. Dressing in drag is done by males and females...
> ...


They were doing nothing wrong....That is correct....It is a little fruity to me but some people have strange interest....


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 28, 2018)

del said:


> seems to me there's a lot of room between *not child porn* and nothing wrong
> 
> but that's just me



I wish it was only you, but there's a whole political party full of your ilk. How the fuck have as we as a society,  sunk so low?


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > seems to me there's a lot of room between *not child porn* and nothing wrong
> ...



what party is that, bubba?


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 28, 2018)

del said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



You know that party you constantly make fun of? 

The other one.


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



the whigs?


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 28, 2018)

del said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...




Lets not get off topic here. We were talking about what a degenerate piece of human waste you are.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Valerie (Feb 28, 2018)

awful nice of you to say... i love the holier than thou types who claim to never be insulting while constantly being insulting...


----------



## Valerie (Feb 28, 2018)

"They tell US at USMB what content we can't allow if we want their ad service."


flacaltenn  can you give examples of what you'd like to allow, but are unable to allow, due to restrictions imposed by google..?


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2018)

russian brides


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 1, 2018)

_“Youtube Being Censored”_

By whom?

YouTube refusing to host rightwing lies and hate isn’t ‘censorship.’

_“We Can't Question the Government on Youtube”_

It’s neither the role nor responsibility of YouTube to accommodate those who wish to question government – that’s done through the political process and in the courts; the right of the people to question government exists solely between the government and those governed, having nothing to do with private hosting sites.

Now, if government were to enact a law making it illegal for YouTube to host rightwing lies and hate, then you would have a case of actual censorship, and a valid thread topic.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 1, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“Youtube Being Censored”_
> 
> By whom?
> 
> ...




Great job, Clayton........you just proved that you are exactly what I have claimed you are......a good little commie!


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 1, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.
> ...


They were written by slave owners. That is all they know.


----------



## Camp (Mar 1, 2018)

More fake news from the lying right.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I have no issue with anyone owning a machine gun as long as they can pass the Federal Requirements to obtain one...

As for strengthening gun laws to ban other firearms, well when that fails what new law will help strengthen this law?

Also youtube banning of video's and channel's from their site is their business but I do understand the OP opinion on this and if youtube had done this to silence the left anti-gun movement many on the left would be screaming about youtube oppression of free speech.

So yes Youtube has the right to censor their content just like Wal-Mart and Dick's Sporting Goods have the right to stop selling certain products, but what could happen is it will drive their customers to other companies and in then end ruin their business.

Finally, as Flacaltenn has been trying to tell you ( I believe ) the reality is companies like Google own too much of the internet and can regulate to the point that you can read only what they want you to read while blocking the opinions of others if you want their business and use their product and in a true and free society all opinions can be seen, read and questioned without the worry about being blocked.

So let stop pretending we live in a free society where you can read all the fake news you want, well you can as long as Google approves of it message...

I mean I can google shemale porn until my eyes fall out but youtube will block conspiracy theories about shootings?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2018)

Another thing I'd like to point out is that when you take a picture with a cell phone, unless you intentionally strip all the info from it, all kinds of info gets embedded into it, the GPS location, time, date, time zone, right down to the model of phone and maybe (I'm not sure) but even your serial and phone number.


----------



## dblack (Mar 1, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > _“Youtube Being Censored”_
> ...



On the contrary, C just took a rare stand for private property and free markets. And you didn't even notice.

This is one of those threads that really shines a light on hypocrisy and stupidity.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 1, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“Youtube Being Censored”_
> 
> By whom?
> 
> ...



If YouTube removes content it's censorship you befuddled moron. I swear you jump in threads with absolutely no idea what you're babbling about


----------



## del (Mar 1, 2018)

^
more irony than the mesabi range


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



---- and the comparison table is where again?

Oh yeah --- MIA.

Dumbass.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > The last time I bothered replying to your economically illiterate ass was in a thread regarding FDR. You did not believe that his Socialist policies created and extended the Great Depression, in fact you seemed to support the vast majority of the policies he put in place. The only thing I recall you disagreeing with was his imprisonment of Japanese people based on their race. Supporting FDR's policies not only makes you a Socialist, but makes you economically illiterate
> ...



Quite the technology geek, that FDR.  Whereas O'bama only time-traveled back four months before he took office to dump the economy thereby ensuring a win, FDR went back four *years* with _his _time machine to trash the whole Hoover presidency.

Linear time is now "fake news".

I swear ta god, this board is a competition for top Moron.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Actually I didn't focus on ANY of your stories-about-stories.  I'm still focused on your _comparison_.  The one you can't prove.

Why can't you just *admit *you posted a claim that is beyond the reach of evidence?

THAT is what this is about.  The idea that you can just make up your own facts and expect them to be accepted unchallenged.  So yeah, you're in a great-ass position to speak of "lack of candor".  Poster please.

The Steele dossier is a story-about-a-story.  It's telling us that a dossier exists with tales of Russian hookers lending a new meaning to the term "White House plumbers" in Moscow.  Nobody ever claimed the bed-peeing actually happened, they told us that a dossier exists _claiming _it happened.  Do you not understand the difference?

For example --
Just above, post 181 fantasizes a world where Franklin Roosevelt, from the Governor's office in New York, somehow time traveled into the past and "brought us" the Great Depression (of 1929) ---- four years before he was inaugurated.

Now what that paragraph above is, is me reporting that some clown made that claim.  What it is NOT is me claiming FDR had a time machine.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> If people use Twitter, at least use gab.ai also.
> 
> There are YouTube alternatives, but honestly, they aren't as good. Still, get used to and use the alternatives.
> 
> ...



Bing huh?

Is that where you got "FDR brought us the Great Depression" then?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



PergDerp sez "muh proof"

Here's one fer ya:

*"2.  (Huffington Post, New York Times, FiveThirtyEight, et al.) Hillary Has a 98% Chance of Winning The Election"*

Some links are dead, any you have in question, just consult me, and I'll straighten ya right out, k? My Google-Fu is strong, grasshoppa!

*25 Fake News Stories From The Mainstream Media - IVN.us*


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Once AGAIN --- where's the comparator?  *STILL* MIA, that's where.

Besides all of which, your citation is not "fake news" anyway.  If somebody analyzed a 98% shot for Clinton, _*then that's what they analyzed*_.  Dumb shit.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 1, 2018)

del said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



I did educate you as to WHY commercial sites can't simply switch to alternate ad services. If you aware of this -- you wouldn't have referred to it as merely whining.. So NOW -- you're off calling the premise of this thread "whining".  Seems like projection to me... 

I don't have enough time left in the day to educate you on ALL of this..  So START HERE ----

YouTube "Economically Censors" Ron Paul, Labels Videos "Not Suitable" For All Advertisers

Like I said --- show me the examples of hindering speech from left political individuals and groups and I'll STFU.. I got a dozen more examples like the one above.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


I did show you proof but you blew it off..That's the problem we can't get you to shut up...Where is Sonny when you need a gag man?


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> The Steele dossier is a story-about-a-story. It's telling us that a dossier exists with tales of Russian hookers lending a new meaning to the term "White House plumbers" in Moscow. Nobody ever claimed the bed-peeing actually happened, they told us that a dossier exists _claiming _it happened. Do you not understand the difference?



It's YOU that doesn't understand the FUNDAMENTAL THREAT to this country, when your CIA director, your DNI and the FBI MARKETS and USES that POS fiction out of the heads of Russian Intel experts to LABEL it and sell it to a complicit left-wing media as an "Intel Doc"..  *OF COURSE if "16 Intel Agencies" SIGN OFF on such a travesty --- IT MUST HAVE HAPPENED..  *RIGHT?  except that never happened.  Wasn't THAT the fake news that CNN/WashPo/HuffPost/NYTimes pushed for weeks and months when it happened?  You're in denial and bordering on criminal intentional deflection -- if you even attempt to deny this happened anymore..

And Hillary/DNC PAID for all of that slime circus..  Doing Putin's work for him and COLLUDING with Russians. All of those agencies I mentioned AND the Fake News consortium. Be VERY CAREFUL about who YOU call "fake news"... Trump would LOVE to do the same to your team.. If he was as weak, inept and in trouble as the DNC was last election..


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The Steele dossier is a story-about-a-story. It's telling us that a dossier exists with tales of Russian hookers lending a new meaning to the term "White House plumbers" in Moscow. Nobody ever claimed the bed-peeing actually happened, they told us that a dossier exists _claiming _it happened. Do you not understand the difference?
> ...



aaaaand STILL no answer.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Missed it.. Got a post #?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The comparators are imbedded into the entire page, I ran down a few and everything is credible.

The only thing that can explain you not seeing them is that you're colorblind.

If you're not colorblind, you're an idiot.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






> It's YOU that doesn't understand the FUNDAMENTAL THREAT to this country, when your CIA director, your DNI and the FBI MARKETS and USES that POS fiction out of the heads of Russian Intel experts to LABEL it and sell it to a complicit left-wing media as an "Intel Doc"..  *OF COURSE if "16 Intel Agencies" SIGN OFF on such a travesty --- IT MUST HAVE HAPPENED..  *RIGHT?  except that never happened.  Wasn't THAT the fake news that CNN/WashPo/HuffPost/NYTimes pushed for weeks and months when it happened?  You're in denial and bordering on criminal intentional deflection -- if you even attempt to deny this happened anymore..
> 
> And Hillary/DNC PAID for all of that slime circus..  Doing Putin's work for him and COLLUDING with Russians. All of those agencies I mentioned AND the Fake News consortium. Be VERY CAREFUL about who YOU call "fake news"... Trump would LOVE to do the same to your team.. If he was as weak, inept and in trouble as the DNC was last election..



Criminal intentional deflection bunky.  What it is that I said that wrong?  SPECIFICALLY !!! *It was ALL FAKE NEWS and potentially treasonous for the Govt colluders*... And everyone I mentioned was in on the collusion.. 

If you're not gonna CORRECT any of this -- you're embarrassing yourself and you've given up on the truth..


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Since Maid Marian flummoxed himself by diving into a question about a claim that wasn't even his in the first place, maybe it's time to review and reiterate exactly what it is that flacaltenn continues to run away from, shall we?

Here's where we have to reverse-engineer intellectuality for those who insist on using the internets to play Stupid.

Roll tape.



flacaltenn said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > No, it’s getting more difficult for conspiracy theory liars to post their lies and distortions on YouTube.
> ...



Definition of "MOST":

_determiner & pronoun_
determiner: *most*; pronoun: *most*

*1*.
superlative of many, much.
*2*.
greatest in amount or degree.
"they've had the most success"
the majority of; nearly all of.
"most oranges are sweeter than these"
synonyms: nearly all, almost all, the greatest part/number, the majority, the bulk, the preponderance 
"most of the guests brought gifts"
antonyms: little, few

_adverb_
adverb: *most*

*1*.
superlative of much.
*2*.
to the greatest extent.
"the things he most enjoyed"
Still with us class?  Today we learned that the word "most" means a _superlative degree_.  It means "*more* than any other in the classifiction".  Another way of saying this is that no other entity in that same group is represented as much as the "MOST" is represented.

This is what we call a _comparator_.  It _compares_ the degree of one entity (in this case the entity is the group of "the NYTimes, the WashPo, CNN and the networks") with all other entities in that classification, i.e. purveyors of news.

For instance take a random number like, say, 1929.  Is that number greater or lesser than, say, 1933?

Take all the time you need to figure that one out.
____________

Now unless your name is Death Angel you should have concluded that "1933" is greater than "1929"  Mathematically we can say "1933 *>* 1929".  And if they were actual calendar years we would have to conclude 1933 is also "_later_" than 1929.

Still with us?  I know, it's deep stuff.

Now then back to the question.  flacaltenn claims, and cannot prove, that the aggregate output of "the NYTimes, the WashPo, CNN and the networks" contains a *greater *(remember that word?) amount of fake news than the aggregate of all other sources combined -- the fake abc.co site claiming three million Amish mobilized to vote for Rump, the wacko story posted here on USMB about Hillary Clinton not showing up at a rally and replaced by a hologram, all the various Nosebook and Tweeter fake newses about  "Parkinsons" and "crossed eyes" and "dementia" and "cancer" and Vince Fosters and Bill Clinton's secret black son, the virtual entire output of Jim Hoft and Alex John Brinkley Jones and "CNS News" and their ilk, and of course, as originally cited here, everything on YouTube that is also bullshit.

All of THAT, combined, he says, does not measure up to the amount of fake news on ""the NYTimes, the WashPo, CNN and the networks".  That's his claim.  He needs numbers to prove that, and he doesn't have any.  Therefore and until he can come up with them, his claim is dismissed as yet more fake news.

The bottom line, again, and no pun intended on "bottom", is that you can't just pull claims out of your ass and expect them to be real without any evidence thereof.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




So are you colorblind, or an idiot? I'm leaning towards colorblind, but ya never know..


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



So are you the Illiterati, or do you just play one on the internets?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


_Before FDR took office, what we had was a minor recession, FDR took over and turned it into a Great Depression, then prevented the US from recovering from it for seven years. Had he done literally nothing, actually sat on his hands and signed no bills, implemented no policies, etc, the Great Depression would have ended during his first term. _

_Policy Report: How to Turn a Recession into a Depression
This link explains it decently.(You probably won't read it, but I love you anyway<3) 

FDR also basically totaled the economy through his government takeover of businesses, forcing them to lock prices high and forcing them to continue hiring employees despite the lower sales, while also dictating how much they paid said employees. These policies not only crippled businesses, but also promoted monopolies due to lack of competition._


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh gee.. Now you're lecturing us about the word "most"??| Is THAT your problem bunky??  Pay attention class....


MOST = (CNN/WashPo/NYTimes (et al) X IMPACT)  + 4(Fed Agencies in collusion)       >      4(Russian trolls) + $30,000 (to the power of "facebook ads")



IOWs --- THIS FAKE NEWS impact is orders of MAGNITUDE ABOVE the fake news from crappy advertising of indicted Russian trolls by MORE than  100000%... Putin has checked my math and gives this equation a 9,9 on the truth-o-meter..



That's engineering dude..


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Mar 1, 2018)

_Sargon of Akkad's channel was deleted, and he didn't even have any strikes. _


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



And now he wants to morph "MOST" (< that's his all-caps) into "most IMPACT".




All just to shirk the responsibility for the original claim.  Pathetic.

But go ahead, we'll allow the goalpost to be moved and you go ahead and prove your new claim of "impact".  With numbers.  Real numbers that link somewhere.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



At times when I read some of your posts, I wish I was.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Which of these dates occurred first:

October 29, 1929
March 4, 1933
Take all the time you need.  Feel free to use Google.  I wouldn't trust Bing on this one.

Actually you could probably just open the calendar tray on your computer and scroll back to see which one is more recent.  Then it would be the other one.

Not rocket surgery.

Oh while you're in there look up "Hoovervilles".  And come back and essplain why they were not called "Rooseveltvilles".

Here's the most crucial pearl from all of this and all of these tangents:

*History is not 'negotiable'.*  Learn that.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



When I'm pointing out a treasonous insurrection supported by a complicit media that will gladly AMPLIFY Fake News --- and you're just quibbling about "most" and ignoring the IMPACT of my comparative equation -- I think I'll just celebrate over lunch..  

GGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAALLLLLLLL  !


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



In other words you still have no answer.  For the 36th time.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


_At this point, I'm not even sure you bothered reading my post, let alone the link. I went into detail on exactly why you're confused(On this subject specifically, we don't have all week for me to explain everything else.). Before FDR took office, it was a recession. After he took office, he made it a Great Depression. I even specified which policies it was._

_Probably because the people calling them that were just as confused as you are._


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



sorry, I don't buy it. if he's being sued in Britain (and I have no knowledge of that) it's because british libel laws don't require that your statements be false.

and I haven't seen a thing in your posts indicating you can tell the difference between "fake news" and "real" other than Donald the sociopath saying its fake.

but you sound awfully emotional on behalf of the orange Russian tool....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



There's no hurry on figuring out those dates.  I understand it may take some research.  Especially with blinders on.

Perhaps a visual aid will help.  Note the years listed on the bottom axis:




​Oh look --- there's one of the dates I mentioned right there on the chart.  That's a clue for ya.

So are these numbers "fake"?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


_I already addressed the dates in the post you responded with the dates TO. You just didn't read it. Clearly you just have no response to my specifics on policies, effects, and timing, and just want the last word. Otherwise, you'd have addressed my post instead of being a condescending prick._


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Yyyyeah ummmm..... you just posted the last word.  Until now.  And none of it addressed mine.

As for 'condescending', guilty as charged.  I have a notoriously low opinion of, and tolerance for, intentional stupidity.  And I don't see that changing any time soon.  "Enabler" is not on my résumé.  Deal with it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 1, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Don't


jillian said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You don't know this because your mind has been rotted by Fake American Media..  Take a moment and treat yourself..

Christopher Steele is no-show in London court in civil case over dossier

Christopher Steele hedges on Russia dossier claims against Donald Trump

*Steele is currently being sued by about 12 people/orgs in at LEAST 3 different countries. Sorry your opinions are so strong and you're so clueless because of your sources. *

As for Russian tools --- all the folks INVOLVED in creating and marketing that POS are the largest "Russian Tools".   Steele's Russian spy sources now have medals of honor from Putin and buildings in the GRU/FSB named after them to come.

About me being Orange.  It AINT MY WAR.  It's yours.. If you don't think this will happen again with YOUR team in the gunsights of Fake news and Agency collusion to sell it --- think again.  Trump now has the keys to Big Brother Domestic spying. I WORRY about that. YOU SHOULD too -- if Fake News hadn't already eaten your brain..


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



See that spike at the right edge of the pink area?  The one marked "March 15, 1933 Dow gained 15.34%, largest one-day gain")?

That point would be eleven days after FDR was inaugurated.

Now look at the plunge marked "Great Depression" (the pink area) and essplain to the class how Roosevelt came into office and "brought" that _retroactively_.

This oughta be a hoot.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate

_The Stock Crash is a symptom, not a cause of the Great Depression, so the chart doesn't help your case at all. _

How FDR Made the Depression Worse | Robert Higgs

_FDR's policies, practically all of them, increased the cost of living and made it harder to do business. He made the Recession we were already experiencing worse in every way. _

_As I said earlier, combine inability to afford hiring employees with the government forcing your business to hire more employees, and your economy is destroyed. In this particular case, your economy is plunged into a Depression and then dragged through it for many years._


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Lists of Donald Trump's Fake news
Opinion | President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List

Fact check: Here are the biggest whoppers of 2017

*President Trump has made more than 2,000 false or misleading claims over 355 days*

https://www.factcheck.org/2018/01/trumps-phony-fake-news-claims/

There is no greater purveyor of Fake News in the United States today- than Donald Trump.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Still waiting for you to have the balls to try to stand up to your claims:
a) That I am a socialist
b) That I don't understand economics or business or
c) That you do.

Because as I pointed out before- so far all you are doing is pulling crap out of your ass and calling it gold. 

Or you can just admit you were lying.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Yep- I had forgotten what an idiot he/she/it is.

_Before FDR took office, it was a recession. After he took office, he made it a Great Depression_


flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You still haven't provided that 'extensive list' - here is your quote:
"an EXTENSIVE LIST of examples of fake news"" you claim to have provided. 

And that is pretty funny.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



LOL- I ask you what you think cannot say on the Internet- and you refer me to someone else's post? 

So I will ask again- you claimed you can name the things that you cannot discuss on the Internet- quoting you:

_Of course I can._

Then why won't you? 

Name the thing you are prevented from talking about on the internet. 

Remember though- just because FB or Twitter or Youtube or USMB have policies restricting what you can post on their sites- doesn't mean you are prevented from posting on the internet. 

You can start your own web-page and post whatever you want. You can post most any crazy crap on Infowars or WND- as long as it is anti-left. 

So name the thing that cannot be named. 

Since you say you can.


----------



## Camp (Mar 1, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Are you seriously claiming the period from 1929 through 1933 was a recession and not a depression? Kind of goofy since you also claim the crash of '29 was a "symptom" of the Grear Depression but call it a recession in '33.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > _“Youtube Being Censored”_
> ...



Great job Dale. 

You just proved you are exactly what we have known all along.

That you are a gaping idiot.


----------



## Balancer (Mar 1, 2018)

MindWars said:


> It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.



Google is a private company. And can enter any rules. In Russia, long accustomed to the fact that any Western company can without any announcement delete messages or entire accounts for any reason 

Want real freedom of speech - this can only provide decentralized networks. For example, ZeroNet. Not surprisingly, in ZeroNet the first place among all users is occupied by the Chinese. Surprisingly, the second place is occupied by Americans  Apparently, someone in the US is not satisfied with the current system.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Let me break down my responses:
1) I agree that the whacky 'left' would complain just as much as the whacky 'right' if they felt that a policy change affected them- but frankly this Youtube policy change has the likelihood of affecting left wing conspiracy theories too. 
2) I agree- Youtube's business decision could possibly drive traffic away- but I doubt it will have any serious impact- but that is up to the market. If it does- I have no doubt that Youtube would change their policy in a heartbeat to earn a few more bucks.
3) I already posted that I agree Google is too powerful and does too much to stifle competition- that really has little to do with this thread. Personally I think that Google should be investigated for anti-trust violations.
4) 'lets stop pretending we live in a free society"- well that is rather subjective. We live in a society that is much more 'free' than China- our government is not actively blocking our access to large segments of the Internet. 
I think that the opposite of what you said actually true- 'stop pretending like you have no forum for your point of view'- I have challenged Flacal to say what he cannot discuss on the Internet- and he won't say- he just claims he can't. 

The reality is that before the internet there was no open forum at all. Newspapers self censored what they printed- including letters to the newspapers. Up until the '50's the government actively censored much of what was published. 

Other than advocating for things that are illegal, I cannot think of anything that I could not find a forum for my point of view on the Internet. 

Can you?


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

Balancer said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.
> ...



thanks for mentioning Zeronet.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 1, 2018)

Everything is censored.

My information and image searches anymore are laughable in the nonsense they pull up. The left's masters are wielding their mighty oppressive thumbs and the left is happy to reside under them.

Not me. I've said for years..go retro. The way to beat them is low tech pony express/minute man shit.

But nobody wants to fund or go there.

Our primary issue on the right is that we all work, and as workers, our time and our funds are limited. 

Unlike the big government leeches on the left.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



_in on the collusion
_
Of course there is no evidence that Clinton colluded with Putin- just as there is no evidence that Trump colluded with Putin.

Now you are creating your own Fake News_- _AKA pulling a Trump


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



But according to the Trump administration- there are 'alternative facts'.....

_Conway stated that Spicer was giving "alternative facts"._


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



The media that most often amplifies Fake News is Fox amplifying Trump's fake news claims. 

There has been no 'treasonous insurrection'- that is "Fake News"


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Speaking of you  being a condescending prick- still waiting for you to admit to your lies about me being a socialist.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




While most economists do not agree with Higgs- not even Higgs claims that FDR started the Great Depression.

That is entirely your own lie.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


_I already did. You cut off, like, most of my post. If you're going to be that intellectually dishonest, and THAT obvious about it, replies to you are a waste of time._


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You're a commie.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2018)

Face it, America: YouTube and Facebook have got ya by the short and curlies. The question is: Will you choose freedom or convenience? I wish they had a competitor, but they don't. I'm certain there's a market for one. I'd prefer one that is neutral, like USMB, because I don't care to be in a right-wing echo chamber, either.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Face it, America: YouTube and Facebook have got ya by the short and curlies. The question is: Will you choose freedom or convenience?


Soon enough, they won't have a choice.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Face it, America: YouTube and Facebook have got ya by the short and curlies. The question is: Will you choose freedom or convenience?
> ...



How so?


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



You mean I cut off the part where you were pulling crap out of your ass and calling it gold?

You called me a socialist- because I disagreed with you- like the majority of economists- regarding FDR. 

And that- that is not only intellectually dishonest- it is just down right idiotic.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



You're a nazi.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Face it, America: YouTube and Facebook have got ya by the short and curlies. The question is: Will you choose freedom or convenience? I wish they had a competitor, but they don't. I'm certain there's a market for one. I'd prefer one that is neutral, like USMB, because I don't care to be in a right-wing echo chamber, either.



Not sure how they have me by the 'short hairs'.

I rarely use Youtube but when I do it is great for finding video's on how to repair my car. 

As far as FB- FB doesn't prevent me from posting anything I am interested in posting- great way to keep me in touch with my far flung family and friends though.


----------



## dblack (Mar 1, 2018)

MindWars said:


> It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.



The irony here is your view of private business, their rights and responsibilities, seems to be pure 'leftard'. Do you really think YouTube has some kind of obligation to be "fair and balanced"? Do you think of YouTube, and similar media outlets, as "public accommodations", and therefore beholden to the public interest? Why not just socialize those businesses, if that's how you see it?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 1, 2018)

Once again, no one has a freedom of speech on YouTube.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Face it, America: YouTube and Facebook have got ya by the short and curlies. The question is: Will you choose freedom or convenience? I wish they had a competitor, but they don't. I'm certain there's a market for one. I'd prefer one that is neutral, like USMB, because I don't care to be in a right-wing echo chamber, either.
> ...



I bet they would if it was right-wing political stuff(unlikely to happen). After a couple times of that, they'd reduce the number of your "friends" that see what you post to like 7 or something. You could have 600 people on your friends list, but only 7 would see it.

They're definitely manipulating the narrative, as is Google.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 1, 2018)

Balancer said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.
> ...



So if USMB didn't like what you said,  or lets say that you liked Trump and just because your LIKE TRUMP and post him proudly  DOES USMB HAVE THE RIGHT TO CENSOR YOU RIGHT THE FK OFF THIER BOARD BECAUSE IT'S THEIR RIGHT TO DO SO........ YOU TARDS HAVEN'T A CLUE WTF FREE SPEECH AND RIGHTS EVEN ARE.

ONLY WHEN IT'S ONE SIDED AND FITS YOUR RETARD BOX..


----------



## dblack (Mar 1, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Once again, no one has a freedom of speech on YouTube.



YouTube has no effect on our freedom of speech. They can censor their medium all day long and it will never be a violation of free speech.

It's a common theme, but people seem to have lost track of what freedom and rights mean. It means you can't be arrested for doing or saying something. But it doesn't mean anyone else has to listen to you, or help you spread your ideas, or bake you a cake.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 1, 2018)

dblack said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, no one has a freedom of speech on YouTube.
> ...



It does and if they can do it who else will do it, and if they can do guess whose next " we all are" left , right,  in the middle......  it is censoring sides THEY ADMITTED IT.  and changed their  " oh ooopsie mistake"..

IS THIS GOING TO BE FAIR WHEN THEY COME AFTER YOU THE LEFTIST NEXT..... REPLACE CONSERVATIVE AND LIBERTARIANS WITH " DEMOCRATIC LEFTIST" ..

*Evidence suggests the bots in the CIA are attacking conservatives and libertarians on the Internet at the same time Google has launched a campaign to purge YouTube of all similar contact supporting President Trump.
Hard-Left Actively Driving Trump Supporters From Internet*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 1, 2018)

infowars?  really??


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 1, 2018)

Three years later, this video of a little boy twerking at a gay pride parade is still up.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

This is where the problems start, when the government/media/companies start to think that they have to take care of us and that we can't even be exposed to certain information.  They know best.  They know what is better for you than you do.  That is why ALL of our rights are very important and must be protected ferociously.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


_No, I mean you cut off the part you disagreed with and didn't bother debunking it because you know it's true. In other words, you're being the most common type of Socialist; One who ignores all contrary points instead of debunking them and just repeats himself._

_I called you a socialist because you agree with FDR's policies, which are Socialist and factually did not work, because Socialism does not work. He extended the Great Depression by many years._

_'Economists' is merely an appeal to authority fallacy with no citations to back it up. Only Keynsian economists agree with FDR, and they're frauds._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Mar 1, 2018)

Camp said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


_The beginning of "the Great Depression" was a recession, which only became a Depression when FDR decided to screw things up more. Don't hurt yourself too much pretending to think about it._


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



"Socialism" has nothing in the world to do with "points" or "debunking" anything.

"Ignoring points", especially documented ones like that chart I put up, isn't "Socialism" either.  That's just abject and obtuse Denialism.  As you've continue to demonstrate by digging yourself deeper into this "FDR brought the Depression" canard, even though it wasn't your revisionist claim in the first place.  _That _poster at least had the presence of mind to run away and hide when he was called on it.



Pumpkin Row said:


> 'Economists' is merely an appeal to authority fallacy with no citations to back it up. Only Keynsian economists agree with FDR, and they're frauds.



And that right there is a No True Scotsman fallacy.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 1, 2018)

Victurus Libertas

Massive list of channels removed from YouTube #The1984IsREAL


----------



## Valerie (Mar 1, 2018)

Valerie said:


> _"They tell US at USMB what content we can't allow if we want their ad service."_
> 
> 
> flacaltenn can you give examples of what you'd like to allow, but are unable to allow, due to restrictions imposed by google..?





flacaltenn i noticed you ignored my post. 



why can't you give examples so we can understand the crux of this matter??


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 1, 2018)

Valerie said:


> "They tell US at USMB what content we can't allow if we want their ad service."
> 
> 
> flacaltenn  can you give examples of what you'd like to allow, but are unable to allow, due to restrictions imposed by google..?



Don't want to get into specifics, but SEVERAL of our rules are based on their demands. 

Del is close..  But those Russian bride or Hot Russians want to date you ads ---- are DESIGNED for the 2 of us by our "Google preference files" from Google spying.   Something the 2 of us have in common... Can't talk about "those days" undercovers in Moscow...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

I actually have stopped using Google because I think they have become too nosy.  Not as big a deal to change search engines.  I will have to look for another site to replace YouTube now too.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 1, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Victurus Libertas
> 
> Massive list of channels removed from YouTube #The1984IsREAL



Never trust a mega corp who's motto is "Don't Be Evil"..  That's more of a confession..


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > "They tell US at USMB what content we can't allow if we want their ad service."
> ...



I always thought the ads here were just random.  I don't see ads any more because of ad blocker but I used to get ads for things I've never looked at or searched for.  All KINDS of weird ads would pop up here, which slows down the site when you are trying to navigate.  Life is SO much better without ads!


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Go tell that to the Dem minority in Congress.  They think $30,000 of Russian Troll ads is a freaking national crisis.


----------



## Camp (Mar 1, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Your post and claim is complete bullcrap only an uneducated fool could make. When FDR was inaugurated into the Presidency unemployment was over 30%  and hundreds of banks had gone broke and closed their doors leaving funds unavailable and lost to depositors. What kind of jerk would call that a recession?  In other words,  the banks being broke prevented people from getting their cash out of the bank. Referring to 1933 USA as being in a recession instead of a depression is jackassery or outright lying.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

You can use Vimeo for music videos.  I don't know if they have any other types of videos though.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Victurus Libertas
> ...


I noticed after the outcry of outrage, I have heard some of these channels have come back on-line.  I checked out the channel that was the biggest controversy, the one that caused all this, the Richie Allen show, it is back up, yet w/o the video that started all of this. 

I think what this is going to do, is have a "chilling affect" on the content providers that have been taken down, and then had their channels re-instated w/o the videos that had the strikes against them.  This is how you turn an open society in to a closed society.

The real competition here is where the alternative platform is going to be.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> You can use Vimeo for music videos.  I don't know if they have any other types of videos though.


Vimeo is a profit based platform


For politics, it seems to all be going to either Steemit or Bitchute.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I'm quite sure that Russian ads and trolls didn't influence the outcome of the election, regardless of what the dems claim.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You can use Vimeo for music videos.  I don't know if they have any other types of videos though.
> ...



What do you mean profit based?  Aren't they all profit based?  That is why they have ads and sponsors.  Anyhow, you can go on Vimeo and search and post videos just like you can on YouTube, I think, and that's really the only thing I use YouTube for.  Let's see.


----------



## del (Mar 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



being wrong about an election prediction isn't fake news

y'all trumplings got some very elastic definitions of things


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

del said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



  Lol!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You mean regardless what the content of this and similar message boards claim?

"Three million Amish mobilize to vote for Rump" --- read that here.
"Hillary a no-show at rally, replaced by hologram" --- read that here.
"Hillary has Parkinson's"  --- read that here.
"Hillary has dementia" --- read that here.
"Hillary has cancer" --- read that here.
"Clintons kill FBI agent" --- read that here.
"Bill Clinton's secret black son" --- read that here.

Etc etc etc etc etc.....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



This is not really anything different than what our candidates say about one another OR anything that was or is said about Trump.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I must say I've watched a lot of political campaigns and have yet to see anything like a candy claiming "my opponent didn't show up and was replaced by a hologram".


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well, I heard nothing about that, and I can tell you that no Russians or Pogos can influence me or my decisions when it comes to important elections.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Believe whatever you will. 

Not as if there is anything anyone could say which would convince you otherwise.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I can still fondly remember the days when Conservatives actually cared when Russia tried to harm the United States.


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



You could prove that what people post, all their "friends" can see.

Good luck, because I know better.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

Camp said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



It fits  his anti-FDR revisionist history.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Really though?  Fondly?  I doubt you've ever felt that way towards a conservative for any reason.  Lol.  And if it WAS conservatives saying such things, you would laugh it off and call them paranoid.  Let's be honest.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Like I said- you called me a socialist because I disagreed with you. 

I agree with some of FDR's policies and not with others. 

To you that makes me a Socialist.

And you calling me a Socialist makes it clear to you me that you are just another partisan idiot.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



You cite a total of 2 or 3 economists- that is your appeal to authority fallacy. 

Your description of FDR causing the Great Depression is just your appeal to idiocy.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



USMB could kick me off of USMB because I said I like the color purple. 

As Americans we have free speech rights- which means our speech is supposedly protected against government censorship- but an individual business can censor content anyway it wants.

Which is why newspapers censor letters to the editors.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

It's very important to start using other companies when these companies start to get too big for their britches.    They must be hit in the pocketbook because that is the only place that it will hurt.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



You asked her and she provided the links for you.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Actually I have quite a few conservative friends- actual conservatives- who are actually concerned by what Russia is doing. 

And I am old enough to remember when Conservatives couldn't stop talking about the dangerous Russkies- now the Trump Conservatards want to talk about anything but how the Russians tried to influence our election. 

Flacal tries to make a big deal out of how the number of American intelligence agencies was blown up- but conveniently ignores that the 3 intelligence agencies actually responsible for investigating Russian interference all concluded that the Russians did try to influence our election.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Nobody thinks it's a big deal except agenda driven liberals.  You people have been screaming and crying incessantly since Hillary lost the election.  She lost because she was a terrible candidate.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Yes indeed- she provided 2 links- one to one economist- and one to a paper authoried by 2 economists- I have read them before because we have had this discussion before. 

That was his/her/its appeal to authority fallacy. 

None of those economists claim that FDR 'caused' the Great Depression- as Pumpkin has claimed- they claim that his policies exacerbated it. 

Most economists disagree. There is no way for us to definitively know now- we do know that FDR became President after the Great Depression started- and it was over before he died while still President. 

I strongly suggest you read more about the events leading up to FDR's election- the United States was on the verge of anarchy- farmers had already taken action in a few places in the United States shutting down cities due to the crisis. In my opinion- based upon both my reading of history- and based upon the opinions of other economists- FDR both prevented a possible collapse of government in the Midwest- but also ended the Great Depression.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



You asked for links.  She provided them, and now you are poo-pooing the source.  Like this is surprising?  Like she didn't SAY that this is what you would do?


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



See here is where you just are vomiting back the Trump fake news. 

I never once mentioned Hillary. I never once claimed that Russian interference cost her the election- you are just parroting Trump's claims. 

What I am pointing out is that Russia absolutely tried to influence the election- for their own purposes. And President Trump has spent the last year denying this. 

And you are okay with both Trump's lies- and Russia's attack on our Democracy.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Are you okay with Hillary's lies and the DNC looking at you like a pawn?


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



When did I ask for links? 

I challenged her to prove that I was a Socialist- as she claimed. 

Her 'proof' was that I agreed with some of FDR's policies.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Pretty much anything you say about Trump or any conservative politician can easily be turned around on you to describe your own horrid candidate.    In fact, he was the BETTER candidate because he addressed issues and didn't stick with a social justice agenda.  You liberals need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



How else would you prove something to some online partisan?  Lol!


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I am not okay with Hillary's lies- and as more has come out regarding those lies I am less unhappy that she lost- though the alternative is Trump.

Are you okay with Trump's lies, and Russia looking at you like a pawn?


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well he got elected- so he was a 'better candidate' in that sense. 

And pretty much anything you say about Clinton- is describing Trump to the third power.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Like Trump- Pumpkin feels free to lie about people online- just Pumpkin feels braver about her lies because she is anonymous.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Why are you so very sure? Myself- I don't know- personally I think it is immaterial because Trump was legally elected. But I think we should find out- because I really don't want Russia being able think it can get away with turning enough votes to change America's election results.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Go tell that to the Dem minority in Congress.  They think $30,000 of Russian Troll ads is a freaking national crisis.




your patent dishonesty is showing...  




our country is currently being toyed with and attacked by russia.

*"None of these facts is seriously in question. And they're reflected in the consensus conclusion of our intelligence agencies."*

Bouncing Ball

Russia is at war with our democracy; will we defend it?

Guess what shoe Mueller will drop next

Trump's attack on the FBI is an attack on the US constitution itself


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 1, 2018)

And just because- here is an interesting response to Pumpkin's claims about the Depression

Causes of the Great Depression - Wikipedia

In a survey of economic historians conducted by Robert Whaples, Professor of Economics at Wake Forest University, anonymous questionnaires were sent to members of the _Economic History Association_. Members were asked to either _disagree_, _agree_, or _agree with provisos_ with the statement that read: "Taken as a whole, government policies of the New Deal served to lengthen and deepen the Great Depression." While only 6% of economic historians who worked in the history department of their universities agreed with the statement, 27% of those that work in the economics department agreed. Almost an identical percent of the two groups (21% and 22%) agreed with the statement "with provisos" (a conditional stipulation), while 74% of those who worked in the history department, and 51% in the economic department disagreed with the statement outright.[76]

There are arguments on both sides of the issue regarding whether FDR's policies prolonged the Great Depression or not- but no one but Pumpkin girl argues that somehow FDR went back in a time machine and started the Great Depression.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 1, 2018)

*Orwell’s “1984” was supposed be a warning about political correctness and censorship, but our Psychocrats are trying to use it as their instruction manual.*


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> But I think we should find out- because I really don't want Russia being able think it can get away with turning enough votes to change America's election results.


That belief of yours has long been discredited. Time to give it up.
I
The ONLY collusion with Russia was with the Democrats


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> but Pumpkin girl argues that somehow FDR went back in a time machine and started the Great Depression.


You lie!

Show us where she said that. 

YOUR credibility is at stake.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh PLEASE.  Rump was the world class clown candidate.  He sold "feelings", which is exactly the same thing he told his fraudulent university to do --- "you don't sell products, benefits or solutions; you sell FEELINGS".   "Feelings" like Mexican rapists jumping over a fence so we'll build a wall and they'll pay for it.  "Feelings" like "umma ban Muslims until we figure out what the hell is going on".  "Feelings" like "knock the crap out of 'im".  

It was a sale sold by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing of any substance.  Pure snake oil.  And anyone who bought that line of con artistry is a freaking dolt.


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Orwell’s “1984” was supposed be a warning about political correctness and censorship, but our Psychocrats are trying to use it as their instruction manual.*


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


_I didn't see any poster run away, and I haven't ignored anything. I pointed out that the graph didn't help your point since the graph isn't what caused the Depression, it was a result of the recession. We face a recession every so often, the government implemented policies that turned the recession into a depression, which was elaborated upon in the links you didn't bother reading._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Mar 1, 2018)

Camp said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


_When FDR took office, he was the one that caused the mass panic that made everything worse by declaring the banking holiday, forcing banks to close their doors for months while the government inspected them all. _

_I'd also like to point out that it wasn't 30%, it was around 20%. _


----------



## Valerie (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> but Pumpkin girl argues that somehow FDR went back in a time machine and started the Great Depression.





Death Angel said:


> You lie!
> 
> Show us where she said that.
> 
> YOUR credibility is at stake.








Pumpkin Row said:


> _Before FDR took office, what we had was a minor recession, FDR took over and turned it into a Great Depression, then prevented the US from recovering from it for seven years. Had he done literally nothing, actually sat on his hands and signed no bills, implemented no policies, etc, the Great Depression would have ended during his first term. _


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


_Agreeing with FDR's policies makes you a Socialist, yes. I made that much clear already._


----------



## Valerie (Mar 1, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _I'm homeschooled, 16 is hardly a baby.._





  okee dokee you have a lot to learn, kid.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No.  Steemit and Bitchute have no ads.  They are user supported though Paypal, Patreon and Bitcoin, etc.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 1, 2018)

SGT Report


----------



## Pogo (Mar 1, 2018)

Valerie said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _I'm homeschooled, 16 is hardly a baby.._
> ...



Not the least of which appears to be socialization. Especially the part about opening one's mind and acknowledging that one is perhaps not the centre of the universe.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


_I do have a lot to learn... as do the two of you. It's important to acknowledge that or you'll stunt your learning. That's probably why you're stuck where you are, and my opinions have changed through the time I've been here._


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 1, 2018)

MindWars said:


> SGT Report


Thanks for that.

It has been exceedingly difficult to get the truth out because of this crack down.

It all started with this video.  The Richie Allen channel is back up, minus this video and several others.  It is having a chilling effect.

It's pretty much official, the Deep State has declared war on the American folks.  They know that too many are way wide awake after too many false flags.

JoePublic


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Putin could only DREAM of the damage that YOU partisans have inflicted on this country. He CANNOT and does not want to "pick candidates"... His objective is to take advantage of OUR OWN self-mutilation and confidence destroying..  

Just like WE took advantage of the rapid loss of confidence that the folks of the Soviet had in THEIR system. That's what the grudge match is about. We PUSHED THEM -- when they were weak and in turmoil. And NOW -- it's payback time for the loss of Russian glory.  

WE are responsible for our own dysfunction.  ESPECIALLY the juvenile actions of the tribal warriors in the 2 diseased Brand Name parties..


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > It is an attack on free speech, leftard idiots think it's great but they won't when it comes for them too.
> ...








Does this mean you now believe that bakers can refuse to decorate a cake based on their 1st Amendment rights?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## dblack (Mar 1, 2018)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




Things that make you go, hmmm....


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


You are the one promoting the double standard, dipshit.

If Google can do whatever the hell it wants because it is a private company, then EVERY private company has the same right.

You also failed to counter my point about monopolies. Google is the biggest monopoly in human history.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



What you said " juvenile actions............."


----------



## del (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



if you spoke english, you'd know that fondly is modifying days in that sentence, not conservatives.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Pogos could influence me, whatever they want, it seems I impulsively want the opposite. Unless it's music.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



I know more than you.....seems that C_Clayton believes that the SPLC is the arbiter of truth and thus a good judge as to what should stay and what should be removed from Youtube and which channels should be banned. You don't know your ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...








I've seen you post no authoritative links to sources contrary to what she's posted. All I've seen from you is that she's using an 'appeal to authority fallacy'. In my mind that's a progressive version of the appeal to authority fallacy in itself because most of you progressive label things some sort of fallacy to supposedly prove your point. You want to make a point provide us with evidence that refutes the sources that Pumpkin Row  is citing instead of relying on your little philosophical fallacy listing in your pathetic attempt to say she's incorrect. Until I see your contradicting evidence I agree with her assessment of how FDR created a depression out of a simple recession.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...




Actually, watching you flail away acting like you have ANY understanding of the 1929 Crash, those behind it and the Great Depression is a BIG time hoot to me. FDR was a disgusting POS that sold out America to the international bankers, made us "enemy combatants" by altering the 1917 "Trading With The Enemy" Act and used it to compel Americans to turn in their gold and silver which is REAL money for notes of debt we call Federal Reserve notes and with it, Americans lost allodial rights to property. They also became surety against the debt because he pledged our labor as collateral via the Chapter 11 Bankruptcy of March 1933 and with that came the passing of House Joint Resolution 192.  FDR and Woodrow Wilson are THE worst presidents and the sorriest pieces of shit in the history of America because they were complicit in it's downfall. The Crash of 1929 was orchestrated by the very bankers that got Wilson to pass the Federal Reserve Act of 1913 that was suppose to insure that something like the 1929 crash would not be debilitating. They pulled out of the market when it was at it's highest and took their profits and then retracted the money supply by doing a margin call on the Stock Exchange for those that had been taken in by the deal of buying 100 dollars worth of stock for ten dollars down. The margin call caused a run on the banks that didn't have the money in their vaults and as the market crashed, the ones running the Fed rushed in to buy up controlling shares of corporations that they coveted for pennies on the dollar and bought up failed banks not affiliated with the Fed. You don't know shit, Pogo.......you don't know the real history and you spew ignorance. Watching you lamely attempt to run down others is beyond ironic given how little you actually believe you know.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Thank your lucky stars that there's only one of me.  Ah am yew-neek.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2018)

del said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Remembering fondly about conservatives would be him associating them with "fond" memories.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2018)

del said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



If I spoke English?  Obviously I speak English, dummy.    Lol!  That was super dumb.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Interesting.  Well, Zimeo is free and I don't see the ads because of ad blocker.  I don't post anything on YouTube or anything, so I don't need to worry about these types of things TOO much.  I don't even sign in.  I just decided to try using another site if YouTube is going to be making such rules of what we can and cannot watch on their site.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2018)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Is that all you heard in his speeches?  Not me.  I heard a lot of things that he was going to do for us Americans for a change.  That was very heartening.  I don't really care much about Mexicans and Muslims, goddammit!  When are you liberals going to realize this?  I care about my fellow Americans and America, making my country a better and more prosperous nation is what is important to me for the future of my child and his children and their children and so on.  Not turning it into a third world nation because of my "feels."  You are a VERY confused individual, IMO.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



On the contrary I've pegged this con artist bullshitter for exactly what he is since he first popped up with the con artist bullshittery.  Transparent as a pane of orange-tinted glass.

Just as I pegged the winner of the Super Bowl before it happened.

Eventually you'll figure out, I've got my finger on the pulse all the time.  Your best bet is to just read what I write, and repeat it.  Your friends will be amazed at how schmart you got.  Not to worry, I won't betray your secret.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Why aren't Muslims in America- Americans to you?

Why isn't a judge born in the Midwest of Mexican ancestry- an American to you?

Because it sounds like you care about your 'fellow Americans' like Trump does- if they have the right ancestry, skin color or religion.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 2, 2018)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I was mocking her 'appeal to authority fallacy' when I pointed out that the majority of economists disagree with her position.

She cited two papers. I posted the link to Wikipedia that provides both sides of the argument with the citations associated. 

She argues that FDR was responsible for the Great Depression.  Not one of her citations makes that argument- because it is patently absurd- since the Great Depression started before FDR was elected.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 2, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I can't say whether Google is the biggest monopoly in human history, nor have I said that Google can do whatever the hell it wants because it is a private business- Google is subject to the law just like every other business. 

As I have said several times- I am fine with Google being investigated for Anti-Trust violations.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 2, 2018)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



I believe that every business should follow the law. 

If Youtube was violating the law- say by refusing to post video's that contained images of African Americans or Jews- or Christian weddings- then they would be violating the same type of law that the Bakers are violating. 

I feel the same way about anti-trust laws- business's need to follow the law.

As long as a business follows the law- then it should be allowed to do what it will.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 2, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > but Pumpkin girl argues that somehow FDR went back in a time machine and started the Great Depression.
> ...


Pumpkin claimed twice that FDR 'caused' the Great Depression

Quoting her:

_You did not believe that his Socialist policies* created *and extended the Great Depression_

_Before FDR took office, what we had was a minor recession, FDR took over and *turned it into a Great Depression,*_

When did the Great Depression start? 
First of all- it is important to realize that the Great Depression was world wide- it actually started outside the United States. 

_The *Great Depression* was a severe worldwide economic depression that took place mostly during the 1930s, originating in the United States.[dubious – discuss][unbalanced opinion?] The timing of the Great Depression varied across nations; in most countries it started in 1929 and lasted until 1941.[1] It was the longest, deepest, and most widespread depression of the 20th century
_
What is the definition of economic 'Depression'? 

One is: 

a decline in real GDP exceeding 10%, or
a recession lasting 2 or more years.
FDR was elected in 1933- 4 years into the 'recession'- which means 2 years into the Great Depression. 

The only way FDR could have 'caused' the Great Depression was if he hopped in a Time Machine and somehow became President instead of Hoover.


----------



## dblack (Mar 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> If Youtube was violating the law- say by refusing to post video's that contained images of African Americans or Jews- or Christian weddings- then they would be violating the same type of law that the Bakers are violating.



Special rights for special people.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 2, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > But I think we should find out- because I really don't want Russia being able think it can get away with turning enough votes to change America's election results.
> ...



Yeah- that is the propaganda that Trump is trying to sell, and his gullible idiots lap up.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 2, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



I agree with some of FDR's policies and not with others.

To you that makes me a Socialist.

And you calling me a Socialist makes it clear  that you are just another partisan idiot and a liar.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 2, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



LOL- 'we partisans'. 

Putin does want to pick candidates- he has tried to interfere in elections in the United States and in Europe. 

As it has come out- the intentions were mostly to damage his expected Clinton presidency by promoting anti-Clinton and pro-Trump propaganda.

Yes- of course Putin- and Russia's intent has been to damage democracy. Something that Trump has gleefully embraced. 

Trump has attacked the election process- by declaring before the election that it was rigged, has attacked our security agencies- again declaring that they are out to get him and can't be trusted, and has attacked even the veracity of our elections- claiming with absolutely no evidence that there were 5 million illegal votes cast.

Meanwhile Trump's echo chamber- the GOP House Intelligence committee- i.e. Nunes- have done everything that they can to persuade Americans that they cannot trust the government, the FBI,  the justice department, the media- basically anyone who is not personally loyal to Trump himself. 

No- this is on Trump. No one has done more to undermine the confidence in the American election system and our system of government than Trump.


----------



## dblack (Mar 2, 2018)

I always get a kick out of threads that highlight the hypocrisy of partisan tools. In this thread, we have liberals speaking up for the freedom of private businesses to discriminate, and conservatives complaining about it. In another thread they'll swap sides. So much for principle.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



He went and got him a Herbert Hoover mask.  While serving as Governor of New York at the same time.

I tell ya the man was a master of disguise, not to mention being in two places at once.


----------



## skye (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Syriusly (Mar 2, 2018)

dblack said:


> I always get a kick out of threads that highlight the hypocrisy of partisan tools. In this thread, we have liberals speaking up for the freedom of private businesses to discriminate, and conservatives complaining about it. In another thread they'll swap sides. So much for principle.



I always get a kick out of posts where the poster demonstrates his deliberate ignorance.  Like yours.

Private business's absolutely have the right to discriminate- as long as they follow the law.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Mar 2, 2018)

Computing Forever
_This video goes into detail on what happened with the Youtube changes._


----------



## skye (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## dblack (Mar 2, 2018)

skye said:


>




Much like the original Bill of Rights, an 'Internet Bill of Rights' will result in less rights, not more - because authoritarians will inevitably interpret such a list of rights as the ONLY rights government must honor.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 2, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama just told them to crack down on non-government approved news and stories.  I guess they listened


Obama is not president and has never said any thing about shutting any body up. You are talking about our current pres. The republicans are currently in power if they do not fix the situation it is their fault. Do you think this will be allowed long? Hope fully the government will act! I am going to be optomistic an say they will act. I will also say it will not be fixed over night, that is not how democracy works. No one top blame but you tube yet. If no moves for correction then we can start blaming the government. Not a black eye on left or right yet. Lets hope it remains that way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dblack (Mar 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > I always get a kick out of threads that highlight the hypocrisy of partisan tools. In this thread, we have liberals speaking up for the freedom of private businesses to discriminate, and conservatives complaining about it. In another thread they'll swap sides. So much for principle.
> ...



I hear ya. And right back at ya'. 



> Private business's absolutely have the right to discriminate- as long as they follow the law.



Of course. It's all about respect for the law. Certainly not a personal desire to use government to force other people to live the way you want. Nothing like that.

Flip-flop much?


----------



## skye (Mar 2, 2018)

dblack said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





I don't agree.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 2, 2018)

dblack said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Feel free to point out where I have flip flopped once. 

I believe that persons and business's should be free to do what they want so long as they don't break the law. 

How about you?


----------



## dblack (Mar 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Here you're defending the right of private businesses to discriminate, and happy stomp all over it when suits your personal values. aka "Bake the Cake!"



> I believe that persons and business's should be free to do what they want so long as they don't break the law.
> 
> How about you?



I believe that, much of the time, the law is full of shit and needs to be changed.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 2, 2018)

dblack said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Then change the law. 

Clearly you are unhappy about the 1964 Civil Rights Act which says that businesses can't discriminate against blacks and Jews and others.

Meanwhile- I believe that persons and business's should be free to do what they will as long as they follow the law.


----------



## dblack (Mar 2, 2018)

skye said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Well, that's certainly the way things have worked out with the Bill of Rights. Despite the Ninth Amendment, most people don't think we have any rights unless they're specifically called out in the Constitution. I fear that we'll go down the same path with an 'Internet Bill of Rights', largely because people today are so utterly ignorant on the topic of rights in the first place.

An "Internet Bill of Rights", much like "Net Neutrality", isn't a movement to protect freedom on the internet. It's the opposite.


----------



## dblack (Mar 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Meanwhile- I believe that persons and business's should be free to do what they will as long as they follow the law.



And if the law changed? I mean, that can happen, right? If the conservatives pass a law clamping down on internet sites that criticize them, you still be all excited about everyone following the law, right? If they turned the tables and outlawed gay marriage again, you'd still be on here advocating for the law, eh?

That's what I mean by hypocrisy. For all your posturing, your claimed respect for the law, you really only support overbearing government when it's on your side.


----------



## dblack (Mar 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Clearly you are unhappy about the 1964 Civil Rights Act which says that businesses can't discriminate against blacks and Jews and others.



I am - and I'm betting you don't get why. I'll bet you're clinging to a stereotype of me as a reactionary bigot or something. But this very thread lays out my argument. Laws like the Civil Rights Act, the 'protected classes' and 'public accommodations' etc, don't bother me because they prevent people from discriminating against blacks, Jews or gays. They bother me because a government with the power to tell us that we must respect popular minorities has the power to do the opposite - to scapegoat unpopular minorities and target them for persecution.

Matters of personal conscience and free association shouldn't be up to laws, even when they're furthering my interests and preferences. Because inevitably, eventually, they won't be.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 2, 2018)

dblack said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile- I believe that persons and business's should be free to do what they will as long as they follow the law.
> ...



If the law changed- and I disagreed with the law- I would still be saying that individuals and business's should follow the law- and I would try to change the law.

Hell there are laws today i disagree with- but that doesn't mean I think that a business shouldn't follow the law.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 2, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._


Private company, don't like their rules, start your own company, you whining little baby.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 2, 2018)

dblack said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly you are unhappy about the 1964 Civil Rights Act which says that businesses can't discriminate against blacks and Jews and others.
> ...



Frankly I don't have much of an opinion about you one way or another- I have opinions about your opinions. 

A government that has doesn't have the  power to protect certain minorities from persecution does not guarantee that that same government would not have the power to scapegoat unpopular minorities. 

As a matter of fact, history says just the opposite. We have a much longer history of scapegoating minorities in the United States than we do of protecting minority interests.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 2, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> YouTube....good for music is about it


For a dumb ass like you. Their scientific videos are first rate, when they are done by real scientists. You can find the lectures delivered at the annual meetings of the American Geophysical Union there, as well as many other such scientific lectures.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 2, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube....good for music is about it
> ...



Go have some Metamucil and spew your  leftist BS to someone who cares, ya decrepit old toad


----------



## Valerie (Mar 2, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Never trust a mega corp who's motto is "Don't Be Evil"..  That's more of a confession..




i find your viewpoint hilarious, especially in contrast to your sig line quote



*The liar's punishment is, not in the least that he is not believed, but that he cannot believe anyone else. 
>>>>> George Bernard Shaw



*
irony, thy name is flacaltenn


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Hell there are laws today i disagree with- but that doesn't mean I think that a business shouldn't follow the law


There is NO LAW.  There is a Supreme Court decree. 

One branch of government makes law.  The SC has been overstepping it's power far too long.

Congress needs to impeach some of the them.  We'll start with those who base their decisions in part on foreign law


----------



## skye (Mar 2, 2018)

The Communists Totalitarians from Silicon Valley can not, and will not go on forever like this....banning all Conservative voices.

Let's wait  and see what happens to these CIA controlled clowns.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Woodrow Wilson was a socialist and he signed off on the Federal Reserve Act AND the 16th amendment in order to steal the wages of the American worker even though the required number of states never signed on for it. A central bank and a graduated income tax are planks in the communist manifesto in case you are unaware. The Great Depression for America had NOTHING to do with world markets.This was simply a wealth grab by the very elite that bribed Wilson into signing off on the Fed act of 1913. They artificially inflated the Stock Market and pulled out when it was at it's highest and then did a "margin call" which caused a run on the banks. When the market hit bottom, these thieves swooped in and bought up controlling shares of corporations that they wanted...they bought up unaffiliated banks and all for pennies on the dollar.

Then you have the sorriest POS ever, FDR that signed over our labor as surety against the debt when USA.INC went bankrupt to the very bankers that got control of our monetary system and then crashed the Stock Market. He totally sold us out and we lost allodial rights to property WHILE forced to turn in their REAL money (gold and silver) under penalty of fines and imprisonment in exchange for paper scrip we call Federal Reserve notes via House Joint Resolution 192.

.THEN, FDR fullfilled another plank of the Communist manifesto of the confiscation of private property. Senate Document # 43; SENATE RESOLUTION NO. 62 (Pg 9, Para 2) April 17, 1933. "The ultimate ownership of all property is in the State; individual so-called "ownership"is only by virtue of Government, i.e., law, amounting to mere user; and use must be in accordance with law and subordinate to the necessities of the State".

So, you were wrong and Pumpkin Row was correct....consider yourself "schooled".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 2, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> YouTube is a private organization. They can do as they like. Just like Infowars is allowed to spread their looney conspiracy theories. YouTube is allowed to block hoaxes that promote negativity.




Say, didn't Google censor the private Infowars?

Well, you of the left hate freedom, so free speech will not be tolerated by you....


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...







"The right of the people to bear arms shall not be infringed."

By taking the progressive side in this debate Google and Youtube are violating my rights by censoring the supporting arguments for the right of the people to bear arms.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Valerie (Mar 2, 2018)

skye said:


> The Communists Totalitarians from Silicon Valley can not, and will not go on forever like this....*banning all Conservative voices.*




fake news x fake news = FAKE NEWS


----------



## dblack (Mar 3, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Frankly I don't have much of an opinion about you one way or another- I have opinions about your opinions.



FTW


----------



## dblack (Mar 3, 2018)

I think conservatives should boycott the internet in protest!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 3, 2018)

Valerie said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > The Communists Totalitarians from Silicon Valley can not, and will not go on forever like this....*banning all Conservative voices.*
> ...



It's precious the way you Stalinists suddenly LOVE massive corporations and monopolies.



I remember when you Marxists claimed corporations were evil, but that was before they used monopolies to silence normals.....


----------



## dblack (Mar 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Hypocrisy Party!


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 3, 2018)

Valerie said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > The Communists Totalitarians from Silicon Valley can not, and will not go on forever like this....*banning all Conservative voices.*
> ...


Three times makes it so? Hitler approves


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> I think conservatives should boycott the internet in protest!



Building an alternative to lefttube makes more sense.


----------



## dblack (Mar 3, 2018)

As disgusting as it is to see, this should at least make it abundantly clear why they create such tax incentives in the first place. It's not to "create jobs", or whatever public good they may claim. Tax incentives given by Congress can be taken away if taxpayers don't do as they're told. It's essentially extortion. It's a racket, and it's how our government works.


----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2018)

Change your search engine to DuckDuckGo!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 3, 2018)

skye said:


> Change your search engine to DuckDuckGo!



Done!


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 3, 2018)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...



LOL- you contards and your whacky interpretation of the Bill of Rights.

Remember- Freedom of Speech just means that the government can't censor your speech.

You can say any of your fascist crap you want. But you aren't free from criticism.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



It's precious the way you Fascists suddenly hate massive corporations and monopolies.

i remember when you Fascists claimed that all corporations were pure and good and would never do any wrong- but now that some corporations don't do as you demand- you stomp your feet and pout.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 3, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



No- Pumpkin is an idiot and so are you.

Anyone who wants to claim that FDR 'caused' the great depression is either amazingly stupid and ignorant- or just a lying partisan idiot.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 3, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Hell there are laws today i disagree with- but that doesn't mean I think that a business shouldn't follow the law
> ...



LOL- poor little contard. You are fine with the Supreme Court when it overturns a gun law, but have kittens when it overturns some law you approve of.

I have no doubt that you would be all in favor of Congress impeaching every justice you don't agree with so that you could have a good little Potemkin Court that just rubber stamps whatever the Conservatives want.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 3, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> I have no doubt that you would be all in favor of Congress impeaching every justice you don't agree with so that you could have a good little Potemkin Court that just rubber stamps whatever the Conservatives want.


Well, since true conservatives agree with TJ's interpretation of the Constitution, YES, I would be happy if at least 4 were removed from the Court

let us carry ourselves back to the time when the Constitution was adopted, recollect the spirit of the debates, and instead of trying what meaning may be squeezed out of the text, or invented against it, conform to the probable one in which it was passed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 3, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...




While imitation is the most sincere form of flattery, dull witted little Maoist, you're just not very good at it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 3, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> [
> 
> No- Pumpkin is an idiot and so are you.
> 
> Anyone who wants to claim that FDR 'caused' the great depression is either amazingly stupid and ignorant- or just a lying partisan idiot.



No Comrade, Pumpkin is FAR from an idiot, and she cleans your clock every time.

Roosevelt deepened the depression immensely with his Bolshevik schemes. That is simply fact.

The Marxism you cling to is the domain of the abjectly stupid.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 3, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



LMAO! My post was very detailed and HJR-192 and Senate Document # 43 of April, 1933 that I posted are documented fact. Socialist/communist policies pushed by the international bankers using socialists like Wilson and FDR caused the Great Depression by allowing a foreign entity to take control of the monetary system to start with and then signing over the labor of the people with the Bankruptcy of 1933 of USA.INC...they were either dupes or willing pawns but leaders, they were not by any stretch of the imagination. The only one being "partisan" is you. I have been very clear and very open about my disdain for the bought and paid for Republican party. Take off the blinders and face this thing we call reality.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 3, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Your post was 'very detailed'

And just points out once again that anyone who claims that FDR 'caused the Great Depression is either amazingly stupid and ignorant- or just a lying partisan idiot.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 3, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._



Well, it's a private company, it can do as it chooses.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Anyone who thinks she is far from an idiot is reading through deeply partisan googles.

The fact is that the Great Depression had been underway for 4 years when FDR took office- and was over when he left office when he died.

There are those who say his policies 'deepened the depression'- and there are those who disagree- but the only fact that we can say with absolute certainty- is that the Great Depression was in effect when FDR took office- and not when he left office. 

And those are the facts- not your parroting of an opinion.


----------



## dblack (Mar 3, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Well, it's a private company, it can do as it chooses.



Just like bakeries!


----------



## Witchit (Mar 3, 2018)

Awwww! Alex is melting.

He’s also not making a lot of sense.

Alex Jones on Twitter

“The Alex Jones channel with billions of views is frozen. We have been told it will be deleted tomorrow and all 33 thousands videos will be erased. We just set up this new page subscribe if you want to see what the SPLC wants censored..”

So why is he starting a new channel on the same platform that just banned his sorry ass?


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 3, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



You are being intellectually dishonest...which is a polite way of saying you are either lying or totally ignorant. I have made my case complete with documentation. FDR made the situation worse after the crash when he confiscated the wealth of the nation and made them accept federal reserve notes...each "note" attached with debt in exchange for their gold that THEY mined and panned and had been coined for mediums of exchange...something with an intrinsic value. A REAL leader would have seen it for what it was, like Senator McFadden, that stood up against the bankers, of course he was poisoned and died while fighting them. 

FDR changed the status of Americans by changing some words in the 1917 "Trading With The Enemy Act" thus making all of us enemy combatants. The state of emergency still exists and USA.INC is still a bankrupted entity and the owners that took it into receivership are the very ones that caused the crash to begin with. FDR was a coward and a worthless piece of shit...not only a wheel-bound cripple but crippled by a lack of courage and THAT is a fact.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 3, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Awwww! Alex is melting.
> 
> He’s also not making a lot of sense.
> 
> ...



The Southern Poverty Law Center has been used by youtube to be the arbiters of (snicker) "truth" and what can be defined as "hate speech"......imagine that? A communist front group that has declared someone like Ben Carson as an "extremist" is deciding on what content should be allowed on youtube. Are you a good little commie as well, "comrade"????


----------



## Witchit (Mar 3, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Awwww! Alex is melting.
> ...



“So why is he starting a new channel on the same platform that just banned his sorry ass?”

No answer?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Mar 3, 2018)

Old Rocks said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Youtube's Terms of Service have been changed so that nobody can discuss anything that they have decided is a "Hoax". Youtube is getting more and more strict with people it doesn't agree with._
> ...


_You clearly didn't read the thread, I've already said they can conduct bad business practice if they like. This thread wasn't a complaint, but a prompt to discuss the topic._

_If I was whining, I'd have done my best impression of the left every time Trump says or does anything. I'd call you a "baby" to mock you, but I don't need adhoms, since I can debate without them._


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 3, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



You asked a rhetorical question...if you want an answer? I have an idea....... why not contact someone that actually WORKS for Alex Jones. My question to you is pretty clear.... do you believe that the SPLC, a commie front group should be allowed to decide on who stays and who goes and do YOU believe that an obviously commie front group should be able to decide what is ":hate speech" and what isn't?


----------



## Windparadox (Mar 3, 2018)

`
*Mike Cernovich Says Social Media Censorship Is A ‘Warm-Up’ For Christian Persecution* - This explain the sudden so called concern the evangelical right wing has concerning online censorship. 
`


----------



## WheelieAddict (Mar 4, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> *Mike Cernovich Says Social Media Censorship Is A ‘Warm-Up’ For Christian Persecution* - This explain the sudden so called concern the evangelical right wing has concerning online censorship.
> `


Youtube has been banning channels that have been going after the children in the Parkland shooting. Calling them "crisis actors", government shills, fakes, dumb, etc. and going into their personal lives to try and discredit them. Making up lies about them and defaming them. The alt-right is but hurt youtube doesn't find that acceptable and is portraying themselves as victims.

Snowflakes.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 4, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Pumpkin claimed that FDR created the Great Depression- which would not only require time travel- but would be amazing since the Great Depression was world wide- and had hit large parts of the world before FDR's election.  Anyone who claims that FDR caused the Great Depression  is either a flaming idiot- or a flaming liar. 

You have a hard on about FDR- that is obvious. 

But the facts are the facts- the Great Depression started before FDR became President- and ended before he left office because of his death.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 4, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



You have been doing a great impression of a whining Trump snowflake all along.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 4, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




FDR turned an artificially created financial crisis into a full blown Depression because he did not reverse the Fed Act of 1913, he confiscated the REAL money of the people nor did he hold those responsible for the collapse. Lincoln had a bigger crisis than that crippled POS by a factor of a 1,000. Lincoln had interest free greenbacks printed instead of going to the Rothschilds/ Vatican/ Jesuit controlled banking  organization as a medium of exchange and saved the country hundreds of millions of dollars (by the time compounded interest was figured in).....and back then? A million dollars was a lot of money. The "Depression" never ended because the serfs  have never had real money but simply instruments of debt via Federal Reserve NOTES....look up what a note is as it pertains to Black's Law dictionary....also look up "certificate"...look up what a "person" is. I am trying to educate you.....help you. A mind is like a parachute......only works if it is open.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 4, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Is this how you normally interact with little girls?  She is 16 years old, you know!  Do you often go around calling kids "idiots" because you disagree with them?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 4, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> [
> 
> Anyone who thinks she is far from an idiot is reading through deeply partisan googles.



Well, that is the issue, isn't it comrade. 

We normals judge intellect by the ability to present a well researched and logical argument. You judge intellect by adherence to the hate sites that program you.

Pumkin is quite intelligent, you are a mindless hate drone.



> The fact is that the Great Depression had been underway for 4 years when FDR took office- and was over when he left office when he died.
> 
> There are those who say his policies 'deepened the depression'- and there are those who disagree- but the only fact that we can say with absolute certainty- is that the Great Depression was in effect when FDR took office- and not when he left office.
> 
> And those are the facts- not your parroting of an opinion.



The depression began in 1929 mere months after Hoover took office, yet to this day you hate drones spew the lie that "Hoover caused the depression." It's a lie on the level of blaming Dubya for 9/11. - but you Stalinists have no integrity, so repeating a lie until it is accepted is just how you do things.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 4, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Awwww! Alex is melting.
> 
> He’s also not making a lot of sense.
> 
> ...




What are you afraid of Comrade. that you must censor it?

If what Jones says is false, refute it.

Nothing you Stalinists fear more than a market place of ideas where merit is the measure.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 4, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> The Southern Poverty Law Center has been used by youtube to be the arbiters of (snicker) "truth" and what can be defined as "hate speech"......imagine that? A communist front group that has declared someone like Ben Carson as an "extremist" is deciding on what content should be allowed on youtube. Are you a good little commie as well, "comrade"????



Using the SPLC to decide what is "hate" is no different than using the KKK to determine the merit of black America.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 4, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> *Mike Cernovich Says Social Media Censorship Is A ‘Warm-Up’ For Christian Persecution* - This explain the sudden so called concern the evangelical right wing has concerning online censorship.
> `




No question that is true.

Christians are victim #1 of the Stalinist democrats. Persecution of Christians is already in full swing. Note how that kunt Joy Behr declared Christians "insane"  just as patron saint of the democrats. Josef Stalin did before imprisoning and murdering 10's of millions of Christians.

Bake the cake Christian, your masters have spoken!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 4, 2018)

Listen, you alt right clowns: you don't get it both ways.

Either you support private enterprise or you don't.


----------



## Windparadox (Mar 4, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> No question that is true.Christians are victim #1 of the Stalinist democrats. Persecution of Christians is already in full swing. Note how that kunt Joy Behr declared Christians "insane"  just as patron saint of the democrats. Josef Stalin did before imprisoning and murdering 10's of millions of Christians.Bake the cake Christian, your masters have spoken!


`
The weight of all that persecution must be a heavy burden. All that torment and pain. You have my sympathy.
`


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 4, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> [
> `
> The weight of all that persecution must be a heavy burden. All that torment and pain. You have my sympathy.
> `



Snark is so ineffective.

Why you Stalinists think that works on anyone outside of the moron flock is astounding. I don't watch Jimmy Kimmel or the Hate Show with Colbert.


----------



## Windparadox (Mar 4, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Snark is so ineffective.Why you Stalinists think that works on anyone outside of the moron flock is astounding. I don't watch Jimmy Kimmel or the Hate Show with Colbert.


`
Ineffective, perhaps, but truthful. I call it sarcasm.
`
`


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 4, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Listen, you alt right clowns: you don't get it both ways.
> 
> Either you support private enterprise or you don't.



Unless it requires a bakery to bake a cake for queer "weddings".......

(snicker)


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Mar 4, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


_Yet I haven't whined about anything, just made factual statements. Your projection is noted, though. _

_If you weren't the one whining, you wouldn't have felt the need to reply to a post that wasn't directed at you, with nothing but an adhom. _


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 4, 2018)

Dale the Doofus has returned from his journey to the Beyond Lands


----------



## dblack (Mar 4, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Listen, you alt right clowns: you don't get it both ways.
> ...


Left clowns, apparently, do get it both ways.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 4, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...



Which is why of course millions of Christians are being murdered in America every day......lol


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 4, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Snark is so ineffective.Why you Stalinists think that works on anyone outside of the moron flock is astounding. I don't watch Jimmy Kimmel or the Hate Show with Colbert.
> ...




I call it infantile. But that describes the left in general; witless, lowbrow buffoons.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 4, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Which is why of course millions of Christians are being murdered in America every day......lol



That is your dream, but at this time you have to satisfy yourself with denying them housing and school admission, and firing them from jobs, as well as forced labor.


----------



## skye (Mar 4, 2018)

"Free speech is needed in order to have a competition of ideas"


we don't need any ideology  to tell us what to think or believe!!!


that's why it's WRONG cancelling accounts because people  have  conservative ideas....like they are doing now.

and that's extactly  why we need this


----------



## MaryL (Mar 4, 2018)

I love this country, but how do we fight the anti American bandwagon that is the left? Voting for Trump dosen't quite get the freaking point across to those thick headed twits. What are we supposed to do? Liberals want free speech when it's them trolling and otherwise questioning, needling and spiting hairs ad infinitem. But when they are questioned? Break out the Valium kiddos. Boo hoo, we are haters and phobics and have  neuroses   pointed out...Liberals on the other hand... are they perfect ?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 4, 2018)

skye said:


> "Free speech is needed in order to have a competition of ideas"
> 
> 
> we don't need any ideology  to tell us what to think or believe!!!
> ...



I oppose government regulation of the internet, including the Facebook and Youtube monopolies.

Youtube is about to be torn to shreds by the expanding Hulu and Vudu offerings that now allow uploads and channels. 

Facebook will not hold it's monopoly without government enforcing the monopoly. Just as MySpace fell, so will Facebook.

Let the market sort it out.


----------



## skye (Mar 4, 2018)

FREE THE INTERNET!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 4, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Dale the Doofus has returned from his journey to the Beyond Lands


Still not stopped by San Diego yet, oddly.


----------



## del (Mar 4, 2018)

bodecea said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Dale the Doofus has returned from his journey to the Beyond Lands
> ...



it's the chemtrails


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> YouTube....good for music is about it



Don't forget movie trailers!


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 4, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Dale the Doofus has returned from his journey to the Beyond Lands



Jake Smarmy, what are the "Beyond Lands"? Is that where you spent your sabbatical when you were banned?

P.S  Try putting more effort into your lame flames of "nothingness"....you are not giving me much to work with here.

(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 4, 2018)

bodecea said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Dale the Doofus has returned from his journey to the Beyond Lands
> ...




Hey, Buttecea!....or is it "Bannedecea" now? Which one would you prefer? I want to make ya happy, ya know....either one is fine with me because I aim to please! The absence of the cyber stench you bring here ( Personally, I blame it on your poor vaginal hygiene habits) was a welcomed respite.....you should do this more often, but I digress. So? What have ya been up to lately? How did you spend your time and vent your frustrations since this avenue was closed to you? Did you club some baby seals? Kick out canes of the elderly that you thought might not be leftard? Random, nasty phone calls to those that oppose the GLSEN and LGBT agenda? Details, Bannedecea! We need details!

BTW, I will make my trip to the grand city of San Diego on MY timetable. I am covered up with work right now and one must strike while the iron is hot. The Winter is always the slowest time of the year for rebuilt mailing equipment. Hey! I have an idea! Do you want to show me the sights of San Diego? I would love to have a tour guide. I want to see where the old Balboa Stadium was...once a home of my second favorite football team played. I want to see the Naval yards....plus anything of interest. But no queer hang-outs......that's not my "scene".....(snicker)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 5, 2018)

Dale the Doofus (snicker)


----------



## dblack (Mar 5, 2018)

skye said:


> FREE THE INTERNET!



Right. Let's get the government involved. That'll free things up.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 5, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Which is why of course millions of Christians are being murdered in America every day......lol
> ...



No- that is your lie. 

The fact is that Christians can't be denied housing or school admission or fired from jobs- not for being Christians- and I agree with that. That is the law that protects all Christians- and in a few states- also protects gays and lesbians from being denied housing or school admission or being fired.

And we of course know that is your dream- to be able to fire, deny housing and school admission and forced labor of gays, Muslims and women in America.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 5, 2018)

MaryL said:


> I love this country, but how do we fight the anti American bandwagon that is the left? Voting for Trump dosen't quite get the freaking point across to those thick headed twits. What are we supposed to do? Liberals want free speech when it's them trolling and otherwise questioning, needling and spiting hairs ad infinitem. But when they are questioned? Break out the Valium kiddos. Boo hoo, we are haters and phobics and have  neuroses   pointed out...Liberals on the other hand... are they perfect ?



Poor little contard snowflake. 

A private business- Youtube takes down one Konspiracy Kooks channel for a couple of hours and you all start crying about the end of 'free speech' for contards. 

Break out the Depends for the contards- they believe the end of the world is happening if their Conspiracy Kook leaders are challenged.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 5, 2018)

Either one supports the rights of private business, or one is a snowflake Alt Right.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 5, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I love this country, but how do we fight the anti American bandwagon that is the left? Voting for Trump dosen't quite get the freaking point across to those thick headed twits. What are we supposed to do? Liberals want free speech when it's them trolling and otherwise questioning, needling and spiting hairs ad infinitem. But when they are questioned? Break out the Valium kiddos. Boo hoo, we are haters and phobics and have  neuroses   pointed out...Liberals on the other hand... are they perfect ?
> ...


 

Wrong AS usual....they have taken down NUMEROUS channels many of which were not touting conspiracies. They were conservative channels and the SPLC, a commie front group was put in charge of judging what classifies as "hate speech, extremism and bullying. You suck at debating or discussing but you are an A-1 prime example of a marxist sack of shit.....congrats.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## dblack (Mar 6, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Either one supports the rights of private business, or one is a snowflake Alt Right.



But fair is fair. Left (and fake-right) statists are the same way. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## dblack (Mar 6, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> And we of course know that is your dream- to be able to fire, deny housing and school admission and forced labor of gays, Muslims and women in America.



The sad irony is that the legal philosophy underpinning those laws is the foundation of the GA picking on Delta. If you think it's up to government to make everyone play nice - well, different people have different conceptions of "nice". If you cheer for the government telling bakers who the have to serve, you don't really have a leg to stand on if you're griping about them doing the same thing to Delta.


----------

